# Processing times, Belgrade



## sheep

I'm dying to know the processing timelines for Belgrade for PARTNER VISAS, going by the recent history our time should be up but it's not. So I'm compiling this list to help others get to know the situation in Belgrade and to see if other people had more information.

I thought it would be helpful to aggregate a list of past users and their PARTNER VISA processing times using the Belgrade Embassy. If you know of other timelines or would like to add yours, post here!

Unique about this embassy is that it services the Balkans region, all of which are high risk countries.

These are the timelines I've found in the past year.

drewzy: ~ 4 months
- applied mid August 2011
- granted December

miniscon: ~ 4-5 months
- applied late August
- granted January 2012

daybyday: ~5 months
- applied September
- granted February

tennis: ~5-6 months
- applied October
- granted late March

andreea: ~6 months
- applied mid October
- granted mid April

shubi: ???
- applied November
- granted ???

*me*: ---
- applied early February 2012
- not yet granted

pratty: ---
- applied February
- not yet granted

sparklygirl: ---
- applied March
- not yet granted


----------



## sheep

From the history its clear that that the times are currently at around 6 months.

However, every time I call they reiterate and emphasise 12 months. Does anyone else get that too?

Confused!


----------



## gjuko

*They says to enyone*

Hi,

I've lodged the application on 8-th Feb. and I am still waiting. I think there is no point of asking at the embassy cuz I guess they are telling the same to everyone: that they might wait for 12 months, since that's the protocol.

That's why just sit tight and wait, as I do - I am getting impatient too, tough!


----------



## Ranzi

Still waiting, heard nothing as yet, fingers crossed!


----------



## Prometheus77

I have applied on August 21st, no acknowledgment email/ letter nor case officer assigned yet


----------



## djmarkharvey

I lodged mine on 28th June Same here no answer yet!!!!


----------



## Prometheus77

Have you tried contacting them?


----------



## gjuko

*I did*



Prometheus77 said:


> Have you tried contacting them?


Yeap, although I wasn't planning, I couldn't resist 

I get that standard answer that they don't know anything and that according to their protocols they must inform me that I might wait up to 12 month (February 2013) for my visa. Let's hope that none of us will have to wait that much.


----------



## sheep

gjuko said:


> Yeap, although I wasn't planning, I couldn't resist
> 
> I get that standard answer that they don't know anything and that according to their protocols they must inform me that I might wait up to 12 month (February 2013) for my visa. Let's hope that none of us will have to wait that much.


I also asked recently and got the same.
It's really weird. Something must have happened internally, like personnel shortages or maybe they suddenly became flooded with applications. Who knows, but certainly mysterious...


----------



## kimby0308

Hello, within the checklist I received from Belgrade it says most are assessed within 10 months. Not sure if that helps


----------



## Prometheus77

Hi djmarkhervey,

Did you received an acknowledgement email/ letter and get a CO assigned?


----------



## djmarkharvey

Prometheus77 said:


> Hi djmarkhervey,
> 
> Did you received an acknowledgement email/ letter and get a CO assigned?


We have an agent yes he got email/ letter still waiting for CO????


----------



## Pratty

kimby0308 said:


> Hello, within the checklist I received from Belgrade it says most are assessed within 10 months. Not sure if that helps


Hi Kimby, can I ask what checklist was that? Was it the one that came with you acknowledgment letter. If it is, they need to change the details in there automated response email.

All the best


----------



## Pratty

sheep said:


> From the history its clear that that the times are currently at around 6 months.
> 
> However, every time I call they reiterate and emphasise 12 months. Does anyone else get that too?
> 
> Confused!


Hi Sheep, funny I called them a few weeks ago and was told the same thing. When i said and i quote NO, CAN YOU TELL ME THE CURRENT PROCESSING TIMES THROUGH THE BELGRADE EMBASSY. She said again and emphasised 12 months,,,,, I said you sound like you are reading from a script,,,,,,,,,, funny she just laughed. ( some joke) hang in there mate


----------



## Prometheus77

I've called the embassy today and I will have my interview on November 13th, almost 3 months after my application was received.
Any interview experience would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## gjuko

Prometheus77 said:


> I've called the embassy today and I will have my interview on November 13th, almost 3 months after my application was received.
> Any interview experience would be appreciated. Thank you


Just be yourself and don't lie. Otherwise, prepare for everything in between, from how did you get together with your partner, to what movies and series do you watch together on TV 

Just take it easy!

Good luck


----------



## Pratty

Any news out there guys, we need some good news to kick of the week.


----------



## Prometheus77

Pratty said:


> Any news out there guys, we need some good news to kick of the week.


There is good news! Gjuko was granted her visa today! About 8 months since she applied


----------



## Pratty

Prometheus77 said:


> There is good news! Gjuko was granted her visa today! About 8 months since she applied


That is just the best news, I bet she is over the moon. I am also glad to hear that you have your interview date. You will be fine good luck.


----------



## Prometheus77

Pratty said:


> That is just the best news, I bet she is over the moon. I am also glad to hear that you have your interview date. You will be fine good luck.


She must be thrilled!! Thanks mate


----------



## Prometheus77

Pratty said:


> That is just the best news, I bet she is over the moon. I am also glad to hear that you have your interview date. You will be fine good luck.


Your wife's visa should be next. She applied about the same time,right?


----------



## Pratty

Prometheus77 said:


> Your wife's visa should be next. She applied about the same time,right?


Yes mate exactly 7 days later, we are praying for some news in the next week or so. I am coming o Bucharest at the end of the month. Six months apart is to much.


----------



## Pratty

Today was the day guys, my wife's visa granted today. To say we are happy is an understatement, we are very happy.

Thanks for your support everyone. I know that you will all have this feeling soon, please take care and good luck to you


----------



## kangaro

Congrats!! What a good news happy for both of u!


----------



## kimby0308

Pratty said:


> Hi Kimby, can I ask what checklist was that? Was it the one that came with you acknowledgment letter. If it is, they need to change the details in there automated response email.
> 
> All the best


Hi Pratty, it was the checklist I received from the Australian Embassy in Serbia. Congratulations on the visa being granted )


----------



## Ranzi

Congratulations Pratty


----------



## Pratty

Hello everyone, many thanks for your congratulatory messages. My wife and i really appreciate them and we wish you all the very best. 

I am now on another countdown, 9 days until I arrive in Bucharest to assist my family with there move. I will stay on this forum and monitor how you are all going, take care and good luck


----------



## sheep

sheep said:


> Date of application: *7th Feb 2012*
> 
> Nationality: *Romanian*
> 
> Visa type: *Spouse VISA 300*
> 
> Offshore/onshore: *Offshore, Belgrade*
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): *Yes, with the rest of the paperwork*
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): *Yes, with the rest of the papers*
> 
> Date CO assigned: *Don't know!*
> 
> Date visa granted: *12 Oct 2012*


...from the big timelines thread...


----------



## Ranzi

That's fantastic Sheep congrats, so feb is done, we are in May so hope the wait isn't too much longer for us!


----------



## Pratty

sheep said:


> ...from the big timelines thread...


Fantastic news Sheep, so happy for you. All the very best . Take care


----------



## sheep

Think they've been held back by restructuring. They were in charge of a bulk of countries in the Balkans and now it's just 3. Romania is the responsibility of Budapest now, so they have to work hard to deal with all the papers they've been given and get it all out of the way before moving to the new structure. That's my impression anyway, because it's been dead for months and then all of a sudden BOOM.

Ranzi I think you'll get it quicker than you think.


----------



## Ranzi

Fingers crossed sheep, I get that feeling, staying very positive now


----------



## Ranzi

Anyone left in this thread still waiting on there visa grant? I'm in edge and have worked out that there up to march, just wanting to know anyone apply in April?


----------



## Ranzi

Hi everyone, just thought to share that today we found out that we finally got the visa grant on 6/12/12, we are so happy and excited and hope anyone who is still waiting to get theirs sooner than later and to hang in there


----------



## Pratty

Ranzi said:


> Hi everyone, just thought to share that today we found out that we finally got the visa grant on 6/12/12, we are so happy and excited and hope anyone who is still waiting to get theirs sooner than later and to hang in there


Great news Ranzi, congratulations. When do you leave for Australia?


----------



## Prometheus77

Ranzi said:


> Hi everyone, just thought to share that today we found out that we finally got the visa grant on 6/12/12, we are so happy and excited and hope anyone who is still waiting to get theirs sooner than later and to hang in there


Congratulations Ranzi! Couldn't get a better Christmas present! 
When did you apply?


----------



## Ranzi

Pratty said:


> Great news Ranzi, congratulations. When do you leave for Australia?


Pratty my partner will hopefully leave Macedonia and be here within a month or so, we only just found out today


----------



## Ranzi

Prometheus77 said:


> Congratulations Ranzi! Couldn't get a better Christmas present!
> When did you apply?


Thanx Prometheus77, the best Christmas yet!.. we applied 21/5/12


----------



## Prometheus77

Ranzi said:


> Thanx Prometheus77, the best Christmas yet!.. we applied 21/5/12


Wow! So about 6.5 months processing time! Way better than the average 8 months


----------



## L1na

Hi Everyone, I'm a new member to these forums.
Congratulations to all those people who received their visas recently.
hopefully the rest of us who are waiting will be blessed with some good news soon.

I applied at the Embassy in Belgrade on the 22nd of August 2012 for a partner visa (309).

It would be great to hear about the progress from others who applied from June - August 2012.


----------



## Prometheus77

L1na said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm a new member to these forums.
> Congratulations to all those people who received their visas recently.
> hopefully the rest of us who are waiting will be blessed with some good news soon.
> 
> I applied at the Embassy in Belgrade on the 22nd of August 2012 for a partner visa (309).
> 
> It would be great to hear about the progress from others who applied from June - August 2012.


Hi L1na,

Welcome to the forum.Did you have you interview yet?


----------



## L1na

Hi Prometheus77,
yes I had my interview on the 29th of October.


----------



## Prometheus77

L1na said:


> Hi Prometheus77,
> yes I had my interview on the 29th of October.


I have applied around the same date and had my interview last month. Who is your CO?


----------



## L1na

well I have no idea, besides a few emails requesting some documents and the interview date. I may or may not have been allocated a CO yet. (or maybe I have but i'm not sure).


----------



## L1na

Prometheus77 said:


> I have applied around the same date and had my interview last month. Who is your CO?


Prometheus77, keep me posted about your progress, since we applied around the same time.
I will also do so if anything new comes up.


----------



## Prometheus77

L1na said:


> well I have no idea, besides a few emails requesting some documents and the interview date. I may or may not have been allocated a CO yet. (or maybe I have but i'm not sure).


I understand. Well , there is good news . Ranzi applied at the end of May and was granted visa at the beginning of this month.So about 6.5 months processing time


----------



## Prometheus77

L1na said:


> Prometheus77, keep me posted about your progress, since we applied around the same time.
> I will also do so if anything new comes up.


Will do L1na.One more question :who did you have the interview with?


----------



## L1na

Prometheus77 said:


> Will do L1na.One more question :who did you have the interview with?


Sorry, i'm really bad with names  , all i remember is that she was a nice and friendly woman.


----------



## Prometheus77

L1na said:


> Sorry, i'm really bad with names  , all i remember is that she was a nice and friendly woman.


Than it must have been O.R. She is a very nice woman


----------



## L1na

Well I hope we hear some good news in the upcoming months.


----------



## Prometheus77

I am pretty sure we will. We just have to stay positive and be patient


----------



## Prometheus77

Any news from Belgrade guys? Let's hope 2013 will bring some good news for all of us still waiting


----------



## L1na

Nothing new here, still waiting. Does anyone who applied in June or July in Belgrade have any news on their visas?


----------



## L1na

Has anyone been granted their partner visa in 2013 from the embassy in Belgrade? let us know please :-(


----------



## Prometheus77

Hey guys, any visas granted from Belgrade this year? Please share the good news with us still waiting


----------



## Ranzi

Hey guys, try a different thread as I think beside the both of you everyone else left here has their visa granted, wishing you both a speedy grant


----------



## kimby0308

make it three!! i'm waiting for a visa grant from belgrade too but it's early days...


----------



## christina1234

hey guys im new here  
just thought id let use all know that me and my husband applied for our partner visa subclass 309 november 28th and still nothing yet 
any news for u guys?


----------



## Pratty

christina1234 said:


> hey guys im new here
> just thought id let use all know that me and my husband applied for our partner visa subclass 309 november 28th and still nothing yet
> any news for u guys?


hi, you can't be far off having your visa granted. It took my wife and i 8 months,,,you are there......good luck


----------



## christina1234

Pratty said:


> hi, you can't be far off having your visa granted. It took my wife and i 8 months,,,you are there......good luck


Thankyou for the information  when did you and your wife apply?


----------



## Ranzi

Hi Christina, it should not be far off, it also took us about 8 months, hang in there, the worst had past I think you will hear very soon, good luck


----------



## christina1234

Ranzi said:


> Hi Christina, it should not be far off, it also took us about 8 months, hang in there, the worst had past I think you will hear very soon, good luck


I hope so Ranzi! When did you apply?


----------



## clumsy

Hello everyone...
I've applied on 2nd of September for a PMV... I got a message from the courier that they received it on the 5th and ... waiting for a sign...


----------



## Sanja

Hey Guys! 

My Partner applied this year in June, & finally had his interview at the end of August so now we are just waiting patiently. 

Does anyone know the average waiting period from the Belgrade embassy?


----------



## christina1234

Me and my husband waited 8months. Applied last year in novemer and our visa arrived august. All the best!


----------



## Sanja

Oh that isnt to bad. 

Its just annoying I'm not sure whether to stay wait with him or go back to Australia and work while his here waiting


----------



## christina1234

Well i stayed and waited with my husband, but if he is ok with waiting without u and travelling alone then why not come bak and work while use wait for the visa. Goodluck!


----------



## moonlight

Hi!
I am waiting for my Prospective Marriage Visa too.I have lodged my application on 25th Feb 2013 at Belgrade.I have had interview on 02th Jul.

Good luck to all!


----------



## clumsy

moonlight said:


> Hi!
> I am waiting for my Prospective Marriage Visa too.I have lodged my application on 25th Feb 2013 at Belgrade.I have had interview on 02th Jul.
> 
> Good luck to all!


Hey Moonlight

how was the interview? what did they ask? how long did it took?... did they ask for something called "evidence of cohabitation"... they asked me... but I`m here ...he's in Australia... what cohabitation???...

...do you know any good hotels in Belgrade?


----------



## kimby0308

Hi guys & ladies,

My Romanian fiance lodged his PMV visa to the Belgrade Embassy on the 3rd of January 2013 and was granted on the 27th September 2013!   

This is the timeline of our application:
*3rd Jan 2013* - Application lodged
*4th Feb 2013* - Acknowledgment letter received by email
*15th Feb 2013* - Email received requesting Health examination & advising of interview time in person at the Belgrade Embassy
*1st Mar 2013* - Health Examination completed at Bucharest
*30th May 2013* - Interview st Belgrade Embassy (This took about 1 hour)
*5th Jun 2013* - Medical Clearance received by Embassy
*27th Sep 2013* - Visa granted!!

My fiance stayed at an apartment with http://www.newbelgradeapartments.com
We booked it via booking.com without any issues.
Apartment we chose was the LITTLE ARENA which is located on Arsenija Carnojevica.
The man he met up with to get the keys for the apartment was named Goran, and he spoke fairly good english and was very helpful. Highly recommended.
The apartment was clean, very nice, only issue was trying to find the place (street signs in foreign languages make it difficult! people are lovely though, so they will try and help) There is a restaurant named Etna which is nearby and easy to find, I suggest you request him to meet you there. 

I hope this is useful to someone out there. This forum has been a great source of info for me during the application process, so thank you  and good luck to everyone!!


----------



## moonlight

clumsy said:


> Hey Moonlight
> 
> how was the interview? what did they ask? how long did it took?... did they ask for something called "evidence of cohabitation"... they asked me... but I`m here ...he's in Australia... what cohabitation???...
> 
> ...do you know any good hotels in Belgrade?


Hi clumsy,

Interview was fine, they asked how we met,about our future plans...it took about 1 hour...they did not ask me about evidence of cohabitation.

I did not go to any hotel, sorry I can not help you about that.


----------



## Stoat

Hi, my Romanian wife and I posted our documentation on the 18/9/2013, we received an email one week later informing us that they received it, now the wait begins lol...


----------



## Stoat

*Email from Belgrade*

My Romanian wife received a letter from Australian Embassy yesterday requesting her to have her medical. This is ok, will be organized very soon.
They also want co-habitation evidence and evidence of finance sharing, these will be difficult to provide because I stayed with her on two occasions for 4 and 5 weeks respectively over two years and also she stayed with me in Australia for 3 weeks, otherwise we have lived apart in Romania and Australia.
My wife also has to have her interview in December
We married in Romania 6th Sept 2013. I renewed my Will before we got married making her sole beneficiary. 
I am very concerned that we do not have this required evidence, we posted our Visa Application the day I left Romania, Sept 18 2013.
Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.
PS... How soon after the interview is a visa usually granted from Belgrade


----------



## clumsy

I have the same dilemma regarding the cohabitation evidence. I've applied for a prospective marriage viza, so we don`t life together, it`s also an offshore visa... but we`ll see. I don`'t think that my fiance has a will but maybe it`s time...) or I !


----------



## Stoat

*Our history*

Hi, my Romanian wife and I married on the 6th of September 2013 in Romania, mailed our spouse visa application documentation on 18th September 2013. Notified of documentation arrival on 26th September 2013. My wife is now organizing her medical examination and has an interview face to face in Australian Embassy Belgrade on the 16th of December 2013.
Hopefully it won't be to long after that she will be with me in Oz..
Just a question please. Is it compulsory for all spouse visa applicants to have an interview? I have heard that it is not always the case....
Thanks .....


----------



## CollegeGirl

It depends on the embassy. My understanding is that it usually happens with the Belgrade embassy. If they've already scheduled her for it, it's mandatory for her.


----------



## cath12345

*Belgrade PMV granted*

Hi Everyone, this is my first actual post but like many people, I've read posts on this forum whilst waiting for my fiance's visa to be finalised. My partner is Albanian and his PMV 300 was granted three days ago after 8 months since lodgment in Belgrade. We applied in March 2013. Just thought I'd share this because it might help one of you with the long wait. We were told by our migration agent to expect 12 months, so 8 months was awesome. Good luck to all who are waiting!


----------



## Sanja

Congatualtions! you must be so happy! 😊
& thanks i guess the embassy is telling everyone about a12 month wait... is that from the day you lodge the forms or after the interview?


----------



## cath12345

It was from the day we lodged the forms, 22nd March 2013 til 15 Nov 2013. He had a phone interview about two weeks after we lodged the forms.


----------



## Sanja

Oh okay. We lodged ours on the 12th of June, than they told us that we filled out the old form 80 so we had to re do it and send it back to the embassy as soon as possible so we lost time here he than had his doctor check up in August and his interview late August again form was not filled in right so we had to re do form 80 again :-/... Now everything is being normally assessed thank-god for that. Such a hassle but will get their soon hopefully


----------



## clumsy

Hello everyone! and Congrats! 

does anyone lodged their application thru a migration agent/lawyer?


----------



## moonlight

cath12345 said:


> Hi Everyone, this is my first actual post but like many people, I've read posts on this forum whilst waiting for my fiance's visa to be finalised. My partner is Albanian and his PMV 300 was granted three days ago after 8 months since lodgment in Belgrade. We applied in March 2013. Just thought I'd share this because it might help one of you with the long wait. We were told by our migration agent to expect 12 months, so 8 months was awesome. Good luck to all who are waiting!


Congratulation!!!

Thank you for sharing that.

Did your partner fill out form 80?


----------



## clumsy

Stoat said:


> My Romanian wife received a letter from Australian Embassy yesterday requesting her to have her medical. This is ok, will be organized very soon.
> They also want co-habitation evidence and evidence of finance sharing, these will be difficult to provide because I stayed with her on two occasions for 4 and 5 weeks respectively over two years and also she stayed with me in Australia for 3 weeks, otherwise we have lived apart in Romania and Australia.
> My wife also has to have her interview in December
> We married in Romania 6th Sept 2013. I renewed my Will before we got married making her sole beneficiary.
> I am very concerned that we do not have this required evidence, we posted our Visa Application the day I left Romania, Sept 18 2013.
> Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.
> PS... How soon after the interview is a visa usually granted from Belgrade


Hey Stoat

I just found out that my interviews has been cancelled due to "changes in our office procedures". Is your wife interviews still on?

Does anyone knows what this "changes in our office procedures" are about?


----------



## Stoat

Hi Clumsy, thanks for your message, my wife received an email explaining that the Embassy had reviewed our application and they decided that we had more than enough evidence based documentation and that the interview had been cancelled on those grounds, now we are just waiting. Hope all goes well for you Stoat..


----------



## Samantha1985

Hi there, i'm about to sponsor my husband who is in Romania. Would you please give me some advise on how you went about it? would really appreciate your time


----------



## Stoat

Hi Samantha, thanks for your inquiry. It is quite a big process but it will be worth it in the end. First thing I did was go to "Australian Government, Department of Immigration and Citizenship" download "Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia" (40SP) document, your husband will also have to complete a form to apply to migrate to Australia, can't think of the number for that sorry..also at least 3 888 forms "Statutory declaration by a supporting witness in relation to a Partner visa application" ((make sure the forms are current, in date)).. There is a great deal of information at the Government site also spend some time browsing on this site, it is very informative and the people here are very helpful and reassuring. I also had photo's submitted of significant events when my then girlfriend visited me in Australia. Copies of receipts for gifts, travel, engagement ring etc. Hope this helps a little.....


----------



## moonlight

Visa granted!!!

________________________
Date of application: 25.02.2013.

Nationality: Bosnian

Visa type: PMV

Offshore/onshore:Offshore - Belgrade office

Medicals submitted (yes/no):Yes - 09.04.2013.

Police check submitted (yes/no):Yes 

Date of interview: 02.07.2013.

Date visa granted: 12.02.2014.


----------



## Stoat

Hi Moonlight, Congratulations on your Visa, I hope you have a wonderful life in Austalia, it is a truly blessed country. we are still waiting for my wifes visa but we are patiently waiting....


----------



## Sanja

Any news for applicants from Belgrade embassy?


----------



## Stoat

The latest news for us is my wife received an email a couple of days ago requesting two pieces of information which were sent immediately, she received a positive response within 24 hrs. We do believe that we will be receiving "That" email very soon. The people at the Embassy have been very supportive and helpful. Hope things are going ok for you guys...


----------



## Sanja

They havn't said much our case officer just told me its going through normal processing and how they will try and do everything they can to speed it up for us. Thats about it nothing else she couldnt give us a rough estimated time in how much longer we have to wait.


----------



## Pratty

Hi Sanja, I haven't been here on the forum for sometime, my wife's application was processed through Belgrade back in 2012. It took us 1 week short of 8 months, I believe that this is the normal processing time for Belgrade.. The good news for us is that it took only 3 weeks after celebrating the 2 year original application date her 100 visa ( permanent residency visa was approved). I can tell you the waiting was well and truly worth it. The process is over now for us. Good luck , it will happen and you will become numb with joy. All the best to you and all other applicants going through this agonising wait.


----------



## Sanja

Thanks Pratty. Congratulations to you guys i can imagine how exciting you both were. I cant wait we applied im June. Im in Australia while his their waiting... hopefully it wont be too much longer


----------



## clumsy

In my case, I had the interview in January by telephone. They asked for more evidences of relationship and more declarations which we've send...and not for 2 months we are waiting for a sign ... hope it will be a good sign and the waiting is not in vain.!


----------



## clumsy

Hello everyone and hope you all had a happy Easter....

my visa was granted! 

Application date: 27 September 2013
Interview: 31 January 2014
Visa granted: 17 April 2014 

good luck to everyone!


----------



## Sanja

clumsy said:


> Hello everyone and hope you all had a happy Easter....
> 
> my visa was granted!
> 
> Application date: 27 September 2013
> Interview: 31 January 2014
> Visa granted: 17 April 2014
> 
> good luck to everyone!


Oh so exciting!!! Congratulations!!!!! 
How did they notify you?


----------



## clumsy

through an official letter... they send the visa notification to our lawyer who were representing us!


----------



## Sanja

Hi Guys
Any visa grants from Belgrade? 
& has anybody had B S as their case officer?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hi Sanja - I edited your post. We only allow CO's initials on this forum, not their full names. Thanks!


----------



## Sanja

Thanks. Sorry about that


----------



## rescuehero

Stoat said:


> My Romanian wife received a letter from Australian Embassy yesterday requesting her to have her medical. This is ok, will be organized very soon. They also want co-habitation evidence and evidence of finance sharing, these will be difficult to provide because I stayed with her on two occasions for 4 and 5 weeks respectively over two years and also she stayed with me in Australia for 3 weeks, otherwise we have lived apart in Romania and Australia. My wife also has to have her interview in December We married in Romania 6th Sept 2013. I renewed my Will before we got married making her sole beneficiary. I am very concerned that we do not have this required evidence, we posted our Visa Application the day I left Romania, Sept 18 2013. Any assistance will be greatly appreciated. PS... How soon after the interview is a visa usually granted from Belgrade


Hi stoat,

Im in a very similar situation to yourself and am curious as to what evidence you did supply. I noticed your visa was approved in the end.

Im a bit concerned about about the financial and co-habitation side if things. Im marrying my Romanian fiancee here in Romania in october after similar history as yourself and romanian wife.

Thanks for any help you can assist with!


----------



## Stoat

rescuehero said:


> Hi stoat,
> 
> Im in a very similar situation to yourself and am curious as to what evidence you did supply. I noticed your visa was approved in the end.
> 
> Im a bit concerned about about the financial and co-habitation side if things. Im marrying my Romanian fiancee here in Romania in october after similar history as yourself and romanian wife.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can assist with!


Hi rescuehero, congratulations to both of you regarding your upcoming wedding. Has your fiancee' been to Australia for a holiday yet? My wife came for a holiday in Feb 2013, I supplied photos of both of us together with family and friends, also had three friends fill out the required declaration to state that they believed our relationship was genuine. I also supplied copies of receipts of places we had been to with friends for example restraunts and a copy of receipt for her engagement ring.
Another thing I was able to supply was copies of special pics, for example, whenever I sent my wife flowers or gifts, she always sent me a pic of herself with the gift to show me that she received them, this in itself was evidence. I also found the Australian Embassy in Belgrade extremely helpful and supportive. I am blessed because my wife will arrive on Aug 20, she could have arrived immediately after she received her visa but she had commitments there to complete. I hope this helps you out a bit. All the best Stoat....


----------



## Hoshi

Hey Everyone, 

Count in me in "the club"
I am Bulgarian, applied off-shore on 09/03/14. 
My application was acknowledged almost immediately - 10/03. 
CO from the Embassy in Serbia appointed on 07/04, although this date is not exact as we actually requested info on our CO (as we were planning to travel to AU...) and we got the e-mail informing us of our CO on April 7th, which, I guess, means that she might have been appointed long before that or because of our e-mail. From what I read on this forum, some of the applicants have not event been aware of the CO's name during the process so I guess knowing her name just helps for my nerves 

Some extra information was requested in July, however, I was able to provide it in mid-August as at the time I was travelling in AU with my partner. 

Just recently I asked my CO how long she expected the process to take and she replied "by the book" - de-facto visas for high risk countries are processed within a 12-month's period...

I have not been scheduled an interview - do you think it is still very popular with the AE in Serbia? 

Anyway, good luck to all in the region and beyond  I hope it works out well for all of us


----------



## pinkco16

Sanja said:


> Hi Guys
> Any visa grants from Belgrade?
> & has anybody had B S as their case officer?


Hi Sanja,
We have the same CO - B S.. we applied on Feb 2014. waiting til now.  any news with yours?


----------



## Sanja

pinkco16 said:


> Hi Sanja,
> We have the same CO - B S.. we applied on Feb 2014. waiting til now.  any news with yours?


Hi no nothing yet :-( i emailed our co 2 days ago as it will be 15 months on Friday she said my husband is still undergoing checks and she will advise us without delay with further info. I than asked her do you know if it will be this year, she replyed saying that she doesnt have that information. Its so silly. Such a long wait :-(


----------



## pinkco16

Sanja said:


> Hi no nothing yet :-( i emailed our co 2 days ago as it will be 15 months on Friday she said my husband is still undergoing checks and she will advise us without delay with further info. I than asked her do you know if it will be this year, she replyed saying that she doesnt have that information. Its so silly. Such a long wait :-(


it is frustrating not knowing. any reason she gave why its taking so long? she gave us the link to their website with processing times but from the looks of it its not really how it goes..  i so hope our wait will be over soon...

any news yet Sanja?


----------



## pinkco16

it is true that is you keep asking about your application it will take more time?????


----------



## Hoshi

*Re:*

Hey Sanja & Pinkco16,

My CO is also BS - so much for my hopes she's not overloaded 
I applied in March, still have not had an interview, just recently got the polite link re-direction that is testing our patience.

Well, let's wait


----------



## Levisa

Hi Sanja,
My husband applied from Bosnia, application was lodged at the Embassy in Vienna. It is almost14months now . Apparently it is an issue with ASIO our case was referred to them in Oct 2013 and the Embassy is still waiting for a clearance (they get 12 months to finalise each case, immigrations send an auto e-mail every month once its over 6months to remind them to finalise the case). My husband doesn't have a criminal record or anything it is purely because they are taking their time with every case. The most recent contact we had with the Embassy we were told it should be finalised by Oct/Nov. The initial letter said that the processing time is 9-12months. 
I know of another case where the fiancé was granted after 18 months. Sadly, it seems to be the norm at the moment particularly for people from the Balkans.

My advice to you is if you haven't provided a recent police & court clearance, then do that. If you don't once the application is ready to be finalised they will ask for it and then it will take even longer. 
Hope that helps and good luck.


----------



## Levisa

Also, my husband has been to Australia previously in Oct2012 on a tourist Visa for 3 months, and even that didn't help speed up the process (advice from immigration agents was that it would help as he has already been here) You would think that the background checks and criminal record check would have been done at that stage.
We ended up doing the entire application on our own, and our CO said that he has already established that we have a genuine relationship and is only waiting on the asio clearance. It is extremely frustrating, but al least we know that most people are going through the same thing.


----------



## pinkco16

Hoshi said:


> Hey Sanja & Pinkco16,
> 
> My CO is also BS - so much for my hopes she's not overloaded
> I applied in March, still have not had an interview, just recently got the polite link re-direction that is testing our patience.
> 
> Well, let's wait


Welcome. Our fate is with the same hands. Has she asked for your police and health checks yet?


----------



## Hoshi

*Re:*

Yeah, I don't know which is worse - the fear of not getting the visa or all this waiting/anticipation

I had my police clearance translated and ready and uploaded it with my application. I had my medicals a couple of days later - when I got my HAP ID. 
I really hope I won't have to go through medicals again though - X-rays are not the healthiest thing ever...

Have not been scheduled an interview yet. I'd love to hear/read somebody's experience with that....


----------



## Stoat

Hi, I just wanted to send a little message of support, my wife had BS in Belgrade, we both found her very supportive in every way, she was honest and realistic which we appreciated.
Briefly, we married in Romania September 2013. Documents submitted September 2013 after marriage, visa granted April 2014, she arrived in Australia August 20 2014. Could have arrived as soon as she received her visa but for personal reason could not. Please make sure you have ALL required documentation submitted as I know this will speed up the process. I wish you well. I know the waiting is terrible and frustrating and you start thinking that you are the only one who has to wait but there are many countries who have to go through Belgrade for visas of many types to come to Australia and other countries.
Be patient and I believe you will be as happy as we are
God Bless
Stoat.


----------



## AKasemi

Hi Guys, 
I lodged my wife's Visa application at Belgrade about 2 months ago, and the only correspondence i received was the initial email stating they received my application. I wanted to email the CO a question. So i replied to the initial email and have had no response in over a week, so i was just wondering if that is the email address you correspond with the CO or is there a different email. The email ends with @dfat.gov.au
Thanks


----------



## pinkco16

Hi guys,

this year is about to end... anyone who Applied for pmv subclass 300 in 2014 has got any decision on their visa yet? anything happening with our visas lately?


----------



## pinkco16

AKasemi said:


> Hi Guys,
> I lodged my wife's Visa application at Belgrade about 2 months ago, and the only correspondence i received was the initial email stating they received my application. I wanted to email the CO a question. So i replied to the initial email and have had no response in over a week, so i was just wondering if that is the email address you correspond with the CO or is there a different email. The email ends with @dfat.gov.au
> Thanks


yup thats it!!


----------



## Gazz

Hi all ,

We submitted our PMV ( Belgrade - my fiance is Romanian) in March 2014 and then applied for a 600 visa which was granted in two days. We were both interviewd by phone whilst she was here in Australia. So like many we just wait and continue to submit photos etc as evidence of our relationship.
The hardest thing at the moment is leaving the country every three months as per her visa conditions but when I think back to the months we spent apart and the heartache of saying goodbye at the airport , then I realise how thankful I am to be with the love of my life.

So to all who are waiting to hear news about your visa , stay positive and most importantly keep smiling and remember that love conqers all.


----------



## Veverica

Hi guys, I have just joined today, feels nice to have a group of people going trough exactly the same situation..

I see some people waiting for more than a year and I can't help but hope there are only a few cases like that.

I'm Serbian, my fiancée Australian and we applied online for PMV on 27.01.2014. We were told processing time is 9-12 months and I really hope they will honour this time frame... It's almost 9 months since we applied.

Good luck to us all!


----------



## Levisa

Our initial letter said the same thing (9-12months) and we are still waiting, it was officially 15months yesterday. This is just crazy. I hope everyone stays patient, although my patience is certainly running out.


----------



## Veverica

Levisa said:


> Our initial letter said the same thing (9-12months) and we are still waiting, it was officially 15months yesterday. This is just crazy. I hope everyone stays patient, although my patience is certainly running out.


Oh gosh, 15 months?! Do they have an explanation? Did they need an additional documents? My God that is a long time... Stay strong Levisa!


----------



## Levisa

There was no additional document the only thing we were asked for a couple of weeks ago was a new & up to date police clearance, which has been submitted 2 weeks ago and recieved. There is no reason. Apparently its to do with ASIO who can take up to 12 months to do the security check. I have a government job and neither of us have any criminal convictions. I did our applications which the case officer said was immaculate. So nope, no reason at all. I really dont know what to do anymore or who to ask


----------



## Levisa

There was no additional document the only thing we were asked for a couple of weeks ago was a new & up to date police clearance, which has been submitted 2 weeks ago and recieved. There is no reason. Apparently its to do with ASIO who can take up to 12 months to do the security check. I have a government job and neither of us have any criminal convictions. I did our applications which the case officer said was immaculate. So nope, no reason at all. I really dont know what to do anymore or who to ask


----------



## summerandtilly

My partner is romanian and we applied for pmv in April through the London office. He's just been asked to redo medicals and police certificates which gives the indication that the application won't be approved until the 12 month + mark. It's such a hard wait I know!! Hang in there we are al in same position


----------



## Sanja

Stay patient everyone! 
It was our 16 months on Sunday :-[ goodluck everyone


----------



## Levisa

Apparently the times frames at the moment are 15 - 18 months which is so dissapointing.


----------



## Sanja

I have heard up to 18 months from Belgrade


----------



## Levisa

We applied in vienna and its was 15 months yesterday. So frustrating, I think its similar with all embassy's. Have you guys tried to call the case officer?


----------



## Sanja

Yes. She told me she doesnt have the info on how long its going to take... she is waiting on the mandatory checks to come through to here


----------



## Levisa

The same as us. That's all we get told. I think its really unfair, they could give the applicant a little more information. If we knew it would take this long we would have made different living arrangements  well keep us posted Sanja and I will too (on any progress or grant) fingers crossed for all.


----------



## Veverica

If the processing times increased, why do they still advise 9 to 12 months? 
It is less frustrating when you know what to expect...


----------



## Levisa

I totally agree. People need to know so they can sort their life out in order to adjust to the waiting period. To know if they want to live oversess for a while or have their partner living here on a tourist visa in Australia. It is so frustrating waiting this long.


----------



## pinkco16

I complied applications in this thread (assuming all thru Belgrade) to know what is happening as asking the immigration doesnt give you much other than the standard replies and even that you cannot count on. 


Looks like no good news for 2014s.... 


rewzy:	4 MON - applied:	Aug 2011 granted: Dec
sheep:	8 MON - applied: Feb 2012 granted: Oct 2012
gjuko:	8 MON - applied: Feb 2012 granted: Oct 2012 
pratty:	8 MON - applied: Feb 2012 granted: Oct 2012
sparklygirl: --- - applied: Mar 2012 
ranzi: 7 MON - applied: May 2012 granted: Dec 2012
djmarkharvey: --- - applied: June 2012 
prometheus77: --- - applied:	Aug 2012 
christina1234: 9 MON - applied: Nov 2012 granted: Aug 2013


2013
kimby0308 - 8 MON	- applied: Jan 2013 granted: Sep 2013
moonlight - 12 MON	- applied: Feb 2013 granted: Feb 2014
cath12345 - 8 MON - applied: Mar 2013 granted: Nov 2013
Sanja - applied: Jun 2013	
Levisa - applied: Jul 2013	
clumsy: 7 MON - applied: Sep 2013 granted: Apr 2014 
Stoat 7 MON - applied: Sep 2013 granted: Apr 2014



2014
Veverica - applied: Jan 2014
pinkco16 - applied: Feb 2014
Hoshi - applied: Mar 2014
Gazz - applied: Mar 2014
summerandtilly	- applied: Apr 2014
Akasemi - applied: May 2014


please share if you have any updates..


----------



## Veverica

Aww I was hoping for more January applicants...


----------



## Gazz

Veverica said:


> Aww I was hoping for more January applicants...


Out of interest I wonder how many applicants from 2014 have been interviewed so far?


----------



## summerandtilly

We were interviewed. My partner at the embassy and I got a home visit from australian immigration.


----------



## Levisa

Wow, whats involved in a home visit? Assuming it was after a partner visa was granted, or?


----------



## summerandtilly

No it was for PMV, which is really rare... I just was interviewed in my home. I was asked normal interview questions and asked things that were in my statement etc. thinking it went well as medicals and police certificate were asked for a few days later... Although we had aready submitted these things and I am now thinking we will be waiting 12 months plus for the visa but it looks like that is the norm now anyways


----------



## Levisa

Yeah waiting periods are ridiculous at the moment. My partner submitted his medical with the application and they have recently asked for a up to date police clearance so we are hoping its close to the end now. Good luck.


----------



## summerandtilly

Yes sounds like it is for you guys  
The unfortunate reality for us is that my partners medical didn't expire until April 2015  what can you do though


----------



## Levisa

Not sure if you know but if a medical is 12 months old it doesnt actually mean it has expired we have been told that the CO can extend the medical and it doesnt have to be re-done unless they request it. So if its been done maybe call your CO and ask?


----------



## summerandtilly

No we didn't know that! Thanks for telling us, we will definitely query it


----------



## Levisa

Good luck.


----------



## Veverica

Gazz said:


> Out of interest I wonder how many applicants from 2014 have been interviewed so far?


No interview for us... Not even a call, and I'm not sure if that is a good or bad thing...


----------



## Veverica

summerandtilly said:


> No it was for PMV, which is really rare... I just was interviewed in my home. I was asked normal interview questions and asked things that were in my statement etc. thinking it went well as medicals and police certificate were asked for a few days later... Although we had aready submitted these things and I am now thinking we will be waiting 12 months plus for the visa but it looks like that is the norm now anyways


Oh a visit for a PMV? Wow haven't heard that before... 
Good luck to you guys, it sounds like it goes well...and let's just hope immi will get less crowded soon so they can send those approvals sooner


----------



## Veverica

Levisa said:


> Good luck.


Any news for you yet Levisa?


----------



## Levisa

No nothing yet, we have just passed 15months. They told my partner it would be another month or 2. But we were told the same in August, so I really dont know until it happens.  I will keep u guys posted with any updates.


----------



## Veverica

Levisa said:


> No nothing yet, we have just passed 15months. They told my partner it would be another month or 2. But we were told the same in August, so I really dont know until it happens.  I will keep u guys posted with any updates.


Well I guess all we can do now is send positive energy and hope for the best!  it's not always easy, but it seems like that's all we can do..
Please keep us posted and stay strong!


----------



## Levisa

That's right I really don't see a reason why it's taking so long. Apparently its to do with the security clearances and ASIO (Australian Security Intelligence Organisation) taking really long. I am not sure if anyone knows but are they usually given 12 months to complete a clearance or can they take as long as they like??


----------



## Veverica

Levisa said:


> That's right I really don't see a reason why it's taking so long. Apparently its to do with the security clearances and ASIO (Australian Security Intelligence Organisation) taking really long. I am not sure if anyone knows but are they usually given 12 months to complete a clearance or can they take as long as they like??


Well I know nothing about that organization particularly... But I can only assume they can take as long as they like... Same as any other government organization...
I just don't understand if they are checking you or your husband-the applicant?


----------



## Levisa

They are checking his. Apparently they are not fussed on the partner who ever is the Australian Citizen, only on the partner entering Australia who is the applicant of the visa. Both of our records are crystal clear and I work for the Government in AU, so I really don't see what the hold up is? So frustrating. But we have made it this far we will just have to bear with it a little longer.


----------



## Veverica

Guys did everyone who applied from Belgrade had an interview and how long after lodging the application? Thanks


----------



## Levisa

If its been nine months its not necessarily a bad thing that u have not been interviewed, you may not be interviewed at all or they may do it just before they grant your visa. Don't worry. Just be patient.


----------



## Veverica

Levisa said:


> If its been nine months its not necessarily a bad thing that u have not been interviewed, you may not be interviewed at all or they may do it just before they grant your visa. Don't worry. Just be patient.


Oh thanks ... I was reading all the posts here and thought there is a pattern they follow so I got worried all of a sudden


----------



## pinkco16

we applied feb 2014 we have not had any interview as well...


----------



## pinkco16

Levisa said:


> That's right I really don't see a reason why it's taking so long. Apparently its to do with the security clearances and ASIO (Australian Security Intelligence Organisation) taking really long. I am not sure if anyone knows but are they usually given 12 months to complete a clearance or can they take as long as they like??


Is it the ASIO that takes up all this waiting time for our visa?


----------



## Levisa

Yes, Asio do the security clearance checks. They then advise immigration that its clear and they then grant/finalise the visa. Due to all the terror threats etc apparently this is why they are taking longer than usual.


----------



## pinkco16

Levisa said:


> Yes, Asio do the security clearance checks. They then advise immigration that its clear and they then grant/finalise the visa. Due to all the terror threats etc apparently this is why they are taking longer than usual.


I see. Let us hope good news will come sooooooooooonn.. Keep us posted.


----------



## Levisa

Yeah will do. We have just passed the 15 months mark and I know Sanja has just passed the 16 months mark.
As soon as we applied our CO told us it will probably take a little longer than 12months, although we didnt expect to be waiting more than 15 but I guess its easier when I know so many others are in the same situation.  fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## Levisa

I am not sure if everyone here knows this but when u apply for the temp partner visa and whilst u are waiting, that time is considered towards getting the permanent visa. So after some people arrive in AU who have been waiting for 15 months or more they are then entitled to apply for permanent residency within 9 months. So its counted from the date of application lodgement. Not from the date of arrival. If that makes sense. Immigration will automatically send you the paperwork thats required for the permanent visa once u are entitled to apply.


----------



## Veverica

Levisa said:


> I am not sure if everyone here knows this but when u apply for the temp partner visa and whilst u are waiting, that time is considered towards getting the permanent visa. So after some people arrive in AU who have been waiting for 15 months or more they are then entitled to apply for permanent residency within 9 months. So its counted from the date of application lodgement. Not from the date of arrival. If that makes sense. Immigration will automatically send you the paperwork thats required for the permanent visa once u are entitled to apply.


Thanks for the info, I did not know that..


----------



## Veverica

pinkco16 said:


> we applied feb 2014 we have not had any interview as well...


Oh good, we are not alone


----------



## Veverica

Levisa said:


> They are checking his. Apparently they are not fussed on the partner who ever is the Australian Citizen, only on the partner entering Australia who is the applicant of the visa. Both of our records are crystal clear and I work for the Government in AU, so I really don't see what the hold up is? So frustrating. But we have made it this far we will just have to bear with it a little longer.


That makes sense, but what I don't understand is why do they need to double check him when he submitted a police check...


----------



## CollegeGirl

ASIO is like the US' CIA for Australia. They're the security organization here. They do WAY more in-depth background checks. They're doing far more than just checking your police record, they're evaluating any potential ties to terrorist organizations, etc. Don't take it personally - they do it for everyone from high-risk countries.


----------



## Levisa

College girl is right. Although the applicant does not have a criminal history, they check abosutely everything and even their immediate family being linked to such things. My husband has even been here on a tourist visa and has not had any issues whats so ever. Although I have not heard of anyone from the Balkans being linked to any terrorism org they are still considered high risk for obviously some other reasons. Our case has been with ASIO since Oct2013 (as per advice from our CO) and we are waiting anyday now to be granted.


----------



## Veverica

Oh thanks girls that is interesting to know, wasn't really aware what ASIO is..
And as for Balkans you are right we don't have terrorism here but we were very unfortunate with terrible politics which caused wars and NATO bombarding even... That's not our fault but we are still on every black list there is ...


----------



## Veverica

To be honest I think the bigger issue is economy in Balkan countries... They are more likely to think someone from a poor country will try to sneak their way in a country that offers better life... But then again its only my opinion...


----------



## Gazz

There are certainly a lot of variables that come into play with processing each visa applicant due to many factors and background checking understandably takes considerable time, especially with everything that is happening in the world at the moment.

Unfortunately there are people who fraudulently want to gain visas, they are the ones that make it so much harder for the honest applicants. 
We are going through the process of a PMV but we know that we will be fine because we ARE genuine and we are happy to be scrutinised at every turn. Yes the waiting can be terrible and frustrating but in the end well worth it. 

We have discussed what we would do if our application is rejected and the simple answer is I would move to Romania so we could be together. 

Love finds a way no matter what.


----------



## Levisa

Yes I agree with both of you Veverica & Gazz, thats so true. 
However, when your relationship is genuine and in a case where it gets rejected for some particular reason (God forbid) you could go to your Member of Parliament, ambassador of the outside/applicants country or your local council mayor. Who can usually have impact on the decision and many times it is a form of appeal, and the decision can be overturned. 
The wait is the worst part of it, we have found this process to be so difficult. Therefore either one of us is travelling every 2 or 3 months back and forth. 
It is so exhasting, expensive and not to mention emotionally draining but also worth it in the end.


----------



## Veverica

Ohhh I love this! Love concurs all! 
I assume all of us here have plan B, C, D even, but it is just so great having this many people (that are in the same pickle) to discuss everything with.. Experiences, procedures and all the different stages and departments that our applications go trough...
I personally feel better when I'm able to share what I am going trough with people who can understand... And I learned so many things I didn't know before.. So hang in there and fingers crossed we all celebrate soon!


----------



## Levisa

Love does concour all!!  
I also find things out on here every day and I ask everyone I know who has been through it. 
Keeping in mind my friends husband came here 7yrs ago from Serbia within 4 weeks of applying, then I know others who arrived about a year and a half ago who waited 18 months. I love hearing everyones stories, and sharing our knowledge particularly because it helps so much. Keep up the posts. Hope everyone is granted before xmas and new year so we can spend the festive time with our loved ones.


----------



## Veverica

Levisa said:


> Love does concour all!!
> I also find things out on here every day and I ask everyone I know who has been through it.
> Keeping in mind my friends husband came here 7yrs ago from Serbia within 4 weeks of applying, then I know others who arrived about a year and a half ago who waited 18 months. I love hearing everyones stories, and sharing our knowledge particularly because it helps so much. Keep up the posts. Hope everyone is granted before xmas and new year so we can spend the festive time with our loved ones.


There is a saying in Serbia: "from your lips to God's ears"  
Where are you from Levisa? Which city?


----------



## Levisa

That is true. From Sydney.


----------



## Sanja

Hey Guys
Our Co contacted my husband asking him for my contact details and his sisters details who lives here in Australia and is married to my cousin... what does this mean? Has anybody had this?


----------



## EDT

Sanja said:


> Hey Guys
> Our Co contacted my husband asking him for my contact details and his sisters details who lives here in Australia and is married to my cousin... what does this mean? Has anybody had this?


How can immigration asked your contact details off your husband.. Its should already be on the sponsorhip form your filled out. I guess they might interview his sister . no clue of what they are trying to do here


----------



## Sanja

I know right... after 16 months now they are asking although i already wrote down all this info when i filled out the application so it makes no sense at all


----------



## Veverica

Sanja said:


> I know right... after 16 months now they are asking although i already wrote down all this info when i filled out the application so it makes no sense at all


Maybe they are checking if he knows your details... That might be another way of checking if you are in genuine relationship...


----------



## Gazz

Yes it looks like they are checking to see if he knows the details ( genuine relationship) but wow, you would think after 16 months this would have already been determined. But it is DIBP and they certainly have some seemingly bizarre logic in regard to what they do. I know when I was interviewed the questions were totally focused on future plans together and from memory only a couple of questions about anything prior to this.

Try not to worry too much as I am sure everything will be fine and too all those who are waiting for an outcome, keep smiling and remember to stay positive and strong for each other.


----------



## Sanja

Thanks guys! 
You could be right, although how bizzare. I thought she rang him to tell him some good news :-( ... il just continue to stay positive and patient.. geez this sure does test out your patience. Good luck to everyone fingers crossed! Lets hope its before christmas we all get the good news


----------



## Levisa

Lets hope this is the last stage of your visa Sanja. Hope it is good news for all before the festive season, so we can all be with the ones who we love.


----------



## Sanja

I just want to share that my husband got his Visa granted today!! I can not believe it!! )) I would love to thank everybody on this forum for your positive thoughts and wish everybody who is still waiting to not give up i know how it feels believe me after 16 months of ups & downs.. losing my patience, having cry fits it was a hard journey. Although worth it. Hang in their guys it will be over before you know it. Thank you once again to everybody!


----------



## Levisa

Wow Sanja congratulations, all the best in your future together in Australia as husband and wife. What a relief


----------



## Veverica

Oh it was about time! What a lovely news! Congratulations!


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations to you and your husband Sanja. Thanks for sharing your good news. 16 months has been a long time for you, but that stage is over... let's hope it gets easier from now on. Cheers...


----------



## Gazz

Wonderful news! We wish you all the best for the future ahead.


----------



## Sanja

Thank-you everybody! Its been a pleasure being apart of this forum. It has helped me alot throughout this intense journey. Thank you all so much for your help!


----------



## Hoshi

*Wow*

Wow, Sanja! Congrats! All the best to you both


----------



## pinkco16

Sanja said:


> I just want to share that my husband got his Visa granted today!! I can not believe it!! )) I would love to thank everybody on this forum for your positive thoughts and wish everybody who is still waiting to not give up i know how it feels believe me after 16 months of ups & downs.. losing my patience, having cry fits it was a hard journey. Although worth it. Hang in their guys it will be over before you know it. Thank you once again to everybody!


WOOOOWWW COngratulations Sanja!!!!!! At loong last!! Early Christmas present! Hope B S will soon get to ours too. And we can all see each other in AUS!!


----------



## pinkco16

Levisa yours might be around the corner too.. Hope this is a sign that things are picking up for us in Belgrade...

2013
kimby0308 - 8 MONTHS	- applied: Jan 2013 granted: Sep 2013
moonlight - 12 MONTHS	- applied: Feb 2013 granted: Feb 2014
cath12345 - 8 MONTHS	- applied: Mar 2013 granted: Nov 2013
Sanja - 14 MO - applied: Jun 2013 granted: Oct 2014 
Levisa - applied: Jul 2013	
clumsy: 7 MONTHS - applied: Sep 2013 granted: Apr 2014 
Stoat 7 MONTHS - applied: Sep 2013 granted: Apr 2014



2014
Veverica - applied: Jan 2014
pinkco16 - applied: Feb 2014
Hoshi - applied: Mar 2014
Gazz - applied: Mar 2014
summerandtilly - applied: Apr 2014
Akasemi - applied: May 2014


----------



## Levisa

I hope everyone is granted before the festive season. Unfortunately, we didn't apply though Belgrade, we applied through Vienna  which from what I have heard are (most of the time) faster than Belgrade, but doesn't look like this is the case. I think most applications from high risk countries who applied after june 2013 are taking approximately 16 months. My partner and I are waiting anxiously.


----------



## pinkco16

Hopefully we all get our Christmas wishes this year.

Do they process base on the applicants' passport or the processing center? My finacee is from a low-risk country however he is currently in Sofia for work hence his current address is Bulgaria so they sent it to Belgrade for processing and looks like we are following Belgrade processing standards. But even in Germany processing today takes 10-14 months (Ive heard). 

I guess we just have to sit back and breath in breath out... the waiting is crazy.


----------



## Veverica

pinkco16 said:


> Hopefully we all get our Christmas wishes this year.
> 
> Do they process base on the applicants' passport or the processing center? My finacee is from a low-risk country however he is currently in Sofia for work hence his current address is Bulgaria so they sent it to Belgrade for processing and looks like we are following Belgrade processing standards. But even in Germany processing today takes 10-14 months (Ive heard).
> 
> I guess we just have to sit back and breath in breath out... the waiting is crazy.


Yeah breathe in and out... Might start with meditation soon 

She will be processed according to her passport, but you also need to take into a consideration how busy Belgrade office is... Being from a low risk country certainly helps your case, but I also know that Belgrade is pretty busy... So fingers crossed... How long did they say you will wait?


----------



## pinkco16

they told us the processing takes an average of 12months


----------



## Levisa

Yeah we were initially told 9 - 12 and its over 15 months now. We don't even have a complex case. What is written in the letter from immi is only a guide unfortunately


----------



## Gazz

As has been said before, the security checks are what really slows things down. Everything else is very straight forward if you have supplied all required docs and information. They only have to read it and check certain docs are certified etc and maybe a few phone calls, the whole process is really not that hard.

Most cases are very straight forward if everything is supplied. In essence all that DIBP is contributing to by taking such a long time with some applications is severe emotional and financial stress on people and of course they make no apoligies for this.

All I would expect is consistency in time frames with processing, this obviously is not occurring. 

In the end we are just a case number.


----------



## pinkco16

......or if it has gone beyond their estimated "standard" processing time published by their department they could at least honestly update us with the status, info, etc.. To keep some of us (me) sane while waiting.

In the Philippines AU DIBP, they publish in their website which applications are currently being process. At least its give applicants some clue. 


...... but yes we are just one file number


----------



## pinkco16

Levisa said:


> Yeah we were initially told 9 - 12 and its over 15 months now. We don't even have a complex case. What is written in the letter from immi is only a guide unfortunately


have you asked what is taking time? of course they probably say security checks etc but did they give you a clue when it is coming thru since you have passed their processing "standard" ?


----------



## Levisa

Well in August we contacted and we were told it's the security checks that are holding it up like you said 'of coarse'. We were told it will be another 1-2 months. Following that early Sept a new police clearance was requested which was submitted within a week and we didn't hear anything, so my husband contacted to ensure it was recieved. He was told it has been recieved and referred to Asio, and that it should be another 1-2 months. So that should be end Nov or first week of Dec. So we are just waiting. Everything else is fine we are told and that no contact from immigration is not neccessarily a bad thing.


----------



## pinkco16

Nov just started. Hang in there. It could be soon. No news is good news..


----------



## Veverica

pinkco16 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> this year is about to end... anyone who Applied for pmv subclass 300 in 2014 has got any decision on their visa yet? anything happening with our visas lately?


Noup unfortunately I haven't seen anyone that applied in 2014 to be granted... We applied on 23rd of Jan 2014 and one of my "forum friends" applied on 11th of Jan 2014 and she did not receive a reply either..

I do not know anyone who applied earlier in January... but it would feel sooo good If I hear about any 2014 approval from Belgrade...


----------



## Veverica

Hey guys did anyone have the case officer that I have and what are your experiences with her?
Her initials are O.R she is from Belgrade office..


----------



## Gazz

Yes we have her as ours, we spoke with her when we were both interviewed ( by telephone ) she seems nice enough.


----------



## Veverica

Gazz said:


> Yes we have her as ours, we spoke with her when we were both interviewed ( by telephone ) she seems nice enough.


Oh that is great, do you maybe have her e mail or phone? We are using an immi lawyer so all correspondence goes trough them, so I don't have her contact...


----------



## Gazz

Our application is with assistance of an agent. So can't help with contact details, sorry.


----------



## Veverica

Gazz said:


> Our application is with assistance of an agent. So can't help with contact details, sorry.


You too... Oh well I was hoping  thanks anyway..


----------



## pinkco16

Veverica said:


> Noup unfortunately I haven't seen anyone that applied in 2014 to be granted... We applied on 23rd of Jan 2014 and one of my "forum friends" applied on 11th of Jan 2014 and she did not receive a reply either..
> 
> I do not know anyone who applied earlier in January... but it would feel sooo good If I hear about any 2014 approval from Belgrade...


We applied 17 Feb 2014.. We are not too far behind you. any indication or update from them?


----------



## Veverica

pinkco16 said:


> We applied 17 Feb 2014.. We are not too far behind you. any indication or update from them?


Noup, nothing unfortunately... I'll let you all know as soon as I have something new.. I did not hear about any granted visa from Belgrade 2014... Hopefully we will celebrate soon..


----------



## Hoshi

*CO unable to provide info?*

Hey Everyone,

I contacted my CO to ask for any info on the stage our application is at. I got a reply that I should contact the Europe Service Center as she is not able to respond to requests for updates on applications in progress. Is that normal? Isn't our CO supposed to reply to these? Anyway, sent a query to ESC and once I have the reply, will let you know. With Christmas coming the wait is getting harder, and for me it's been only 8 months. I don't know how you do it guys Keeping my fingers crossed for all of us


----------



## Gazz

We have resigned ourselves to 15 plus month wait and are trying to plan for all eventualities. As many know its extremely hard to do this but what else can you do. Totally at the mercy of DIBP.

It certainly creates a lot of emotional stress but I have the love of my life so ......... 


Good luck to you all and always stay positive .


----------



## milenaja

Hello everyone, I`d like to join this little group of waiters )
I`ve apllied January 11, 2014. 
Status: still waiting 
Passed everything they requested, medical, additional documents...


----------



## Veverica

milenaja said:


> Hello everyone, I`d like to join this little group of waiters )
> I`ve apllied January 11, 2014.
> Status: still waiting
> Passed everything they requested, medical, additional documents...


Welcome milenaja


----------



## pinkco16

milenaja said:


> Hello everyone, I`d like to join this little group of waiters )
> I`ve apllied January 11, 2014.
> Status: still waiting
> Passed everything they requested, medical, additional documents...


Welcome to the club..


----------



## pinkco16

Hoshi said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I contacted my CO to ask for any info on the stage our application is at. I got a reply that I should contact the Europe Service Center as she is not able to respond to requests for updates on applications in progress. Is that normal? Isn't our CO supposed to reply to these? Anyway, sent a query to ESC and once I have the reply, will let you know. With Christmas coming the wait is getting harder, and for me it's been only 8 months. I don't know how you do it guys Keeping my fingers crossed for all of us


Hey Hoshi, how was your query with the ESC?


----------



## Hoshi

*RE:*

Hey pinkco 16,

Still no reply since last Thursday. Trying to figure out how long it took them to reply last time, but I don't think it took more than 5 working days...Is there a rule about this? 
I thought I might give them a bell at the end of this week. Has anyone tried to call them? Is it worth trying at all?


----------



## Hoshi

Hey guys, 

Just a quick question to everyone in this thread who are still waiting for a decision: Have you had an interview? I remember reading somewhere (might have been in this very thread) that all applicants from our region are supposed to go through an interview. I haven't had one, does that mean that they haven't even started processing my application?


----------



## Gazz

We had our interview in mid July, it was by telephone, we were both in Australia at the time.


----------



## Levisa

My husbands Partner Visa 309 has just been granted. I have been checking my e-mail like crazy every morning and every night, sometimes just sitting there and refreshing, just as I refreshed at 9.34pm EST AU the e-mail was sent at 9.32pm. He has finally been granted.
Visa Lodged : 16th July 2013.
Embassy: Vienna.
Country of application : Bosnia.
Medical was sent with initial application and a new one was not requested, our CO told us that immigration has the right to extend it, and this is what they did. We did our own application and no further information was ever requested apart from a newer version of form 80 as we had used the printed format we got online prior to 1st July 2013 (which is when the form changed). The last thing requested was an updated police clearance in September, which is when our case officer told us that the application should be finalised by the end of November. Throughout this process, between my husband and I we contacted our CO via telephone 2 times each enquiring about the progress, it was the security checks that were the most time consuming. I hope this info helps everyone else who is waiting.. please be patient, and your day will come. Take care all. )))))


----------



## summerandtilly

Omg congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Soooo happy for you guys


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Congratulations Levisa. Thanks for sharing your details with us all. It helps a great deal. Anyway, time to relax and celebrate a bit now. Best wishes to you both for a wonderful together in Oz. Let's hope it is soon. 



Levisa said:


> My husbands Partner Visa 309 has just been granted. I have been checking my e-mail like crazy every morning and every night, sometimes just sitting there and refreshing, just as I refreshed at 9.34pm EST AU the e-mail was sent at 9.32pm. He has finally been granted.
> Visa Lodged : 16th July 2013.
> Embassy: Vienna.
> Country of application : Bosnia.
> Medical was sent with initial application and a new one was not requested, our CO told us that immigration has the right to extend it, and this is what they did. We did our own application and no further information was ever requested apart from a newer version of form 80 as we had used the printed format we got online prior to 1st July 2013 (which is when the form changed). The last thing requested was an updated police clearance in September, which is when our case officer told us that the application should be finalised by the end of November. Throughout this process, between my husband and I we contacted our CO via telephone 2 times each enquiring about the progress, it was the security checks that were the most time consuming. I hope this info helps everyone else who is waiting.. please be patient, and your day will come. Take care all. )))))


----------



## Hoshi

Yey! Levisa congratulations! Wish you a great new beginning in the land down under


----------



## Levisa

Thank you Summerandtilly, Dinkum and Hoshi. It is such a wonderful feeling. I hope everyone gets good news as soon as possible.


----------



## EmmaSteve

Levisa congratulations. That was a very long wait..


----------



## Levisa

Thank you. It sure was, but all worth it in the end.


----------



## Hoshi

Veverica, pinkco16, 
Let's hope the good news keep coming. U're up next


----------



## EDT

Happy reunion. I'm happy


----------



## Veverica

Levisa said:


> My husbands Partner Visa 309 has just been granted. I have been checking my e-mail like crazy every morning and every night, sometimes just sitting there and refreshing, just as I refreshed at 9.34pm EST AU the e-mail was sent at 9.32pm. He has finally been granted.
> Visa Lodged : 16th July 2013.
> Embassy: Vienna.
> Country of application : Bosnia.
> Medical was sent with initial application and a new one was not requested, our CO told us that immigration has the right to extend it, and this is what they did. We did our own application and no further information was ever requested apart from a newer version of form 80 as we had used the printed format we got online prior to 1st July 2013 (which is when the form changed). The last thing requested was an updated police clearance in September, which is when our case officer told us that the application should be finalised by the end of November. Throughout this process, between my husband and I we contacted our CO via telephone 2 times each enquiring about the progress, it was the security checks that were the most time consuming. I hope this info helps everyone else who is waiting.. please be patient, and your day will come. Take care all. )))))


You got it finally!! Congratulations!


----------



## Veverica

Hoshi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just a quick question to everyone in this thread who are still waiting for a decision: Have you had an interview? I remember reading somewhere (might have been in this very thread) that all applicants from our region are supposed to go through an interview. I haven't had one, does that mean that they haven't even started processing my application?


I haven't had an interview and we applied on January... Sometimes they just decide it is not needed...


----------



## Levisa

Thank you veverica ))))) 
Hoshi, my husband didnt have an interview, the case officer basically told us from the beginning it will most likely not be required after looking at our application he was satisfied that we have a genuine relationship and thats the main thing, we just waited a long time on the security clearance, like everyone else on the forum.


----------



## pinkco16

Levisa said:


> Thank you Summerandtilly, Dinkum and Hoshi. It is such a wonderful feeling. I hope everyone gets good news as soon as possible.


wowee!! Thats Merry Christmas to you both!!


----------



## pinkco16

Hoshi said:


> Veverica, pinkco16,
> Let's hope the good news keep coming. U're up next


Hope we are nexxtt!!

Hoshi, we too did not have any interview. You are with PMV too, aren't you?

Veverica, you are PMV too?

Just obssessively checking our lists.. so next could be you Veverica..

Looks like spouse visas are moving. I hope they get our PMVs moving too...

Congrats Levisa! Told you after Sanja you will be next!  Must really feel so so good when your visa gets granted! 

back to waiting... 

2013
kimby0308 - 8 MONTHS	- applied: Jan 2013 granted: Sep 2013
moonlight - 12 MONTHS	- applied: Feb 2013 granted: Feb 2014
cath12345 - 8 MONTHS	- applied: Mar 2013 granted: Nov 2013
Sanja - 16 MONTHS	- applied: Jun 2013 granted: Oct 2014
Levisa - 16 MONTHS - applied: Jul 2013 granted: Nov 2014 
clumsy: 7 MONTHS	- applied: Sep 2013 granted: Apr 2014 
Stoat 7 MONTHS - applied: Sep 2013 granted: Apr 2014

2014
Veverica - applied: Jan 2014
pinkco16 - applied: Feb 2014
Hoshi - applied: Mar 2014
Gazz - applied: Mar 2014
summerandtilly - applied: Apr 2014
Akasemi - applied: May 2014


----------



## Levisa

Thank you, haha and yess you did say thay we were next. Fingers crossed for everyone to be wirh their loved one asap. Keep the posts up


----------



## Hoshi

Thanks for the update, pinkco16
No, I'm in the de-facto group....


----------



## Veverica

Ohhhh I wish! 
I am PMV yes..
I am just glad something is finally happening... I've heard about 3 approvals from 2014, do I'm getting really excited now...
Fingers crossed for all of us... We are moving forward...


----------



## milenaja

Congratulations Levisa


----------



## Levisa

Thank you so much, and good luck


----------



## Veverica

It is so quiet here...


----------



## Hoshi

*Re:*

Yeah Veverica,

I wish somebody had some good news to share...My partner and I just realized our Bulgarian police checks have expired.Nobody has contacted us for new ones which only proves my theory that immi are on holidays already 
Still, what do you reckon - upload the new ones straight or wait for their request?


----------



## Veverica

Hoshi said:


> Yeah Veverica,
> 
> I wish somebody had some good news to share...My partner and I just realized our Bulgarian police checks have expired.Nobody has contacted us for new ones which only proves my theory that immi are on holidays already
> Still, what do you reckon - upload the new ones straight or wait for their request?


Hey Hoshi, if they are on holidays now, lets hope they are having a good time so they'll be in the mood for some approvals when they come back   
My police check also expired at the end of November, so I got new one and uploaded it right away... No one contacted me either, but I did it anyway... I'll wait to see if they need original...
I've also sent some new Skype,FB history so they can see we are still in touch daily...
My moto is better safe than sorry


----------



## Hoshi

*Merry Christmas*

Hey guys,

I just wanted to say merry Christmas to all. At least I know what our wish is, so I hope we all get good news soon . In the meantime - we have cookies and chocolate))

PS Heard/read some really good news from Cairo just before Christmas, so hopefully the magic spreads around the world)


----------



## pinkco16

Merry Christmas guys!!! and a happy 2015 with our visas granted!!


----------



## Hoshi

*Update*

Hey guys,

A short update from my side - I called the Service Center in Serbia today (only 20th on the queue) to ask them if they can tell me anything. The guy was actually very polite if nothing else. He said that he cannot tell me at what stage is my application, said it was good that we applied before July as since then the processing times have changed to 10-14 months. I hadn't realised they changed those for all European countries. I guess it doesn't really matter when the average is 16 months (based on the recent grants from Serbia on this forum). 
Ah, he mentioned the notorious quota for the partner visas but couldn't tell me if that delays the visa grants. Yep, pretty much nothing Obviously the truth remains in two words: just wait


----------



## Veverica

Hoshi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> A short update from my side - I called the Service Center in Serbia today (only 20th on the queue) to ask them if they can tell me anything. The guy was actually very polite if nothing else. He said that he cannot tell me at what stage is my application, said it was good that we applied before July as since then the processing times have changed to 10-14 months. I hadn't realised they changed those for all European countries. I guess it doesn't really matter when the average is 16 months (based on the recent grants from Serbia on this forum).
> Ah, he mentioned the notorious quota for the partner visas but couldn't tell me if that delays the visa grants. Yep, pretty much nothing Obviously the truth remains in two words: just wait


Thanks for the update Hoshi, I had pretty much the same conversation with them a month ago  and they are unresponsive to our lawyers.. Hopefully they will start sharing some good news now that all the holidays are over..


----------



## Hoshi

*Yay!!!! Grant in Serbia*

Hey,

Today I received a grant notification letter After 10 months and 4 days I am so delighted it hurts

I am keeping my fingers crossed for all of you, dears

To sum it up:
I am Bulgarian, my partner is Australian. Met in late 2010, started de-facto 2011, lining together -2012. Applied for a de-facto partner visa, subclass 309.
We applied on 9th March 2014, uploaded my police clearance and medical check immediately after that.

A CO was appointed in late-March. I suspect that happened because we sort of pushed things as we had planned a trip to AU (May-August) and we sent an online enquiry,of course, I can't be sure.

We were in contact with BS from the Serbian embassy. Although she did not have much information to share she replied in a timely manner. In mid-July(yeah, we were still in Australia) we were contacted by her (e-mail) in order to complete the sponsor's application form (don't ask me why or how we had not done that) and to provide a free-to-marry certificate (another enigma as we are de-facto and not PMV applicants).

In August when we came back to Bulgaria I uploaded the certificate and since then - nothing. I tried contacting BS a couple of times - but she couldn't say a thing. Last week I called the service center in Belgrade - they didn't seem to know event at what sage is our application.

Today we received the grant letter in the morning. It was signed by MB, not by BS.The interesting thing was that BS called in the afternoon to check if we have received the letter as they were experiencing technical issues all day long and they weren't sure if we've got it!))

That is pretty much all... ah, I should enter Australia before 28th April.
We didn't have an interview - that is obviously the trend with the Serbian embassy and we didn't even upload our new police checks that expired in September. That makes me assume that the decision was made long ago but they were waiting for 2015 to kick off -relatively the visa quota for the new year...
Sorry for the logorrhea, guys, I am so excited 
Let me know if you have any questions or I can help in any way. Sending all the positive energy in the world!


----------



## Gazz

Hoshi, 

That's great news.

Best wishes to you both for the future.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Big congrats, Hoshi!  So happy for you.


----------



## milenaja

Hoshi said:


> Hey,
> 
> Today I received a grant notification letter After 10 months and 4 days I am so delighted it hurts
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed for all of you, dears
> 
> To sum it up:
> I am Bulgarian, my partner is Australian. Met in late 2010, started de-facto 2011, lining together -2012. Applied for a de-facto partner visa, subclass 309.
> We applied on 9th March 2014, uploaded my police clearance and medical check immediately after that. I
> 
> A CO was appointed in late-March. I suspect that happened because we sort of pushed things as we had planned a trip to AU (May-August) and we sent an online enquiry,of course, I can't be sure.
> 
> We were in contact with BS from the Serbian embassy. Although she did not have much information to share she replied in a timely manner. In mid-July(yeah, we were still in Australia) we were contacted by her (e-mail) in order to complete the sponsor's application form (don't ask me why or how we had not done that) and to provide a free-to-marry certificate (another enigma as we are de-facto and not PMV applicants).
> 
> In August when we came back to Bulgaria I uploaded the certificate and since then - nothing. I tried contacting BS a couple of times - but she couldn't say a thing. Last week I called the service center in Belgrade - they didn't seem to know event at what sage is our application.
> 
> Today we received the grant letter in the morning. It was signed by MB, not by BS.The interesting thing was that BS called in the afternoon to check if we have received the letter as they were experiencing technical issues all day long and they weren't sure if we've got it!))
> 
> That is pretty much all... ah, I should enter Australia before 28th April.
> We didn't have an interview - that is obviously the trend with the Serbian embassy and we didn't even upload our new police checks that expired in September. That makes me assume that the decision was made long ago but they were waiting for 2015 to kick off -relatively the visa quota for the new year...
> Sorry for the logorrhea, guys, I am so excited
> Let me know if you have any questions or I can help in any way. Sending all the positive energy in the world!


Congrats 
I wish you all the best


----------



## pinkco16

Congrats Hoshi!!

And the wait is over for us as well!! We got the grant today! 

Our visa story started on 17 Feb 2014. We applied for PMV. 

We heard from our CO for the first time around 15 May. We were given 70days to complete the medicals and police checks which we submitted by 15 June. Then the looooong painful wait resumes.

On December my fiancee came over here in AU so we can spend the holidays together, atleast. He informed our CO the dates of his visit so she can endorse him just in case they finalise his visa (he cant be here when it is granted). He applied for the Evisa (which takes 5minutes!! if only our visasbe as fast) and was here for 3-weeks. CO ask him to let her know whenever he is about to leave for AU. Yesterday (wednesday) we sent CO a message that he is flying out of AU today. She replied promptly "noted with thanks". He left this morning and 4hrs ago we got the coveted email grant (while on-board the plane!!) we did not have any interview as well. 

I think they just waited for him to leave AU to officially grant his visa as CO knows the dates of his stay. 


You guys are next!! Its definitely coming your way!! 

see u all here soon!!


----------



## Gazz

Thats great news!

Best wishes to you both


----------



## EmmaSteve

Great news guys, wish you good luck. Our wait has just started..


----------



## Veverica

pinkco16 said:


> Congrats Hoshi!!
> 
> And the wait is over for us as well!! We got the grant today!
> 
> Our visa story started on 17 Feb 2014. We applied for PMV.
> 
> We heard from our CO for the first time around 15 May. We were given 70days to complete the medicals and police checks which we submitted by 15 June. Then the looooong painful wait resumes.
> 
> On December my fiancee came over here in AU so we can spend the holidays together, atleast. He informed our CO the dates of his visit so she can endorse him just in case they finalise his visa (he cant be here when it is granted). He applied for the Evisa (which takes 5minutes!! if only our visasbe as fast) and was here for 3-weeks. CO ask him to let her know whenever he is about to leave for AU. Yesterday (wednesday) we sent CO a message that he is flying out of AU today. She replied promptly "noted with thanks". He left this morning and 4hrs ago we got the coveted email grant (while on-board the plane!!) we did not have any interview as well.
> 
> I think they just waited for him to leave AU to officially grant his visa as CO knows the dates of his stay.
> 
> You guys are next!! Its definitely coming your way!!
> 
> see u all here soon!!


Another grant!!! that is amazing!!! Congratulations!  Enjoy celebrating! 

I just can't help but wonder, did they skip January applications?


----------



## gravcica

Hi all , 
did anyone get a visa recently, in Belgrade , in Wiena


----------



## KaterinaT

Hi everyone. This is my first time posting but I have been reading this forum a long before I applied for a visa. So here is my story.
Applied : 10.04.2014
Visa granted : 27.01.2015
My partner is an australian citizen by birth but he has been living in Macedonia since he was 11 years old ( he is 22 now). I am from Macedonia.
We met here in Macedonia , dated for 2 years and got married ( so we can start a new life in Australia as soon as possible). I applied for a 309/100 partner visa offshore in person in Belgrade. CO assigned in July. I did my health examinations on the 30th of July. I sent some additional documents they asked for in late August. After this the long boring waiting returned. Until today !!
I have to enter Australia before 6th of August. I am so happy!!
GOOD LUCK EVERYONE  
And a big thanks for all the information


----------



## gravcica

Congratulations Katerina , good news from Belgrade , after a long time


----------



## EmmaSteve

Congratulations Katerina, very good news for you. We are also waiting. Good luck down under.


----------



## Hoshi

Pinkco, such amazing news! Congrats, so happy for you!

Katerina - congratulations. You've endured the whole wait so quietly! Who was your CO? (Only the initials are allowed here)


----------



## KaterinaT

Thank you Hoshi. Well, every question that I had about the visa application or the process has already been answered here. I just searched and searched ...  My CO was M.K. Good thing that they gave us 6 months to leave. We have time to prepare everything. May I ask you which air lines and air companies will you travel with? I am so insecure about FlyDubai. They are small air company and they don't have food or movies included in the price of the ticket  ...They fly from Skopje to Dubai and then with the Emirates from Dubai to Melbourne . So we are thinking about leaving from Sofia and I read that you are from Bulgaria .


----------



## Gazz

Oops, accidently pressed send.


----------



## Gazz

Firstly congratulations KaterinaT on the visa grant 

Have you considerd flying with Qatar? We have flown with them several times- ( Bucharest to Perth- via Doha and return) we like them because they offer the shortest overall flight time and for us this makes the whole trip more tolerable.They have 30 kg baggage limit for economy plus a carry on allowance. Never had issue with inflight service. Food pretty good and good selection of inflight movies and music (free), flight attendants always excellent.

Have flown with several others but found Qatar to be best. Emirates is great but like you don't like Fly Dubai.

We have flown with others but its been a horrible experience ( I won't mention those here)

Any way just our opinion.

All the best.


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations to you both Katerina. Thanks for sharing your wonderful news.


----------



## KaterinaT

Gazz said:


> Firstly congratulations KaterinaT on the visa grant
> 
> Have you considerd flying with Qatar? We have flown with them several times- ( Bucharest to Perth- via Doha and return) we like them because they offer the shortest overall flight time and for us this makes the whole trip more tolerable.They have 30 kg baggage limit for economy plus a carry on allowance. Never had issue with inflight service. Food pretty good and good selection of inflight movies and music (free), flight attendants always excellent.
> 
> Have flown with several others but found Qatar to be best. Emirates is great but like you don't like Fly Dubai.
> 
> We have flown with others but its been a horrible experience ( I won't mention those here)
> 
> Any way just our opinion.
> 
> All the best.


 Thank you Gazz. I like that option too. For us is Sofia- Doha - Melbourne. And we only wait for about 3 hours in Doha. Anyway we will decide today. The sooner the better. Thank you for your answer and opinion !


----------



## Hoshi

Hey KaterinaT, 

I am most probably flying Sofia - Dubai - Perth - Sydney (shared flight of FlyDubai&Emirates). Not too excited about FlyDubai, especially after reading some reviews online, but their flights match my date preference and are relatively cheap, too.
As per my TA, the baggage allowance is still 30 kg that also works for me....sort of....

Before I've flown Turkish airlines, they are amazing!

Anyway, I am leaving in mid-March and I'll let you know if you are still in Macedonia...


----------



## KaterinaT

Thank you all.
Thanks Hoshi for the information. Have a nice flight in March. 
We are leaving in late July and we bought the plane tickets today. We decided to fly with Fly-Dubai and Emirates because from 29th of December they included food in the price of the ticket  I don't know if they informed you. Anyways lots of luck to everyone here


----------



## Hoshi

Katerina, no, my agent did not mention anything of the sort. I was just thinking the flight will help my diet Good luck with your flights. 

Veverica, what is going on? Did they totally miss Jan'14 applicants out? Any news?


----------



## Veverica

Hoshi said:


> Katerina, no, my agent did not mention anything of the sort. I was just thinking the flight will help my diet Good luck with your flights.
> 
> Veverica, what is going on? Did they totally miss Jan'14 applicants out? Any news?


Oh new approvals! Congrats!  
Sorry I haven't been here for a while...
I have a bit of a problem with my application... But I've been waiting for this all to be done so I can let you know... 
Someone has sent an information to immi that I have been using my fiancée in order to get to AU because my dad is involved in mafia here... But that is a bunch of lies, since my dad has been in bed for the past 17 years due to a car accident.... So I have an interview on Monday to prove all that wrong. . it has been a very stressful period for us and my family, and I'm hoping it will be all finished soo... Thanks for askin Hoshi ...


----------



## gravcica

Veverica , can't believe , how can be bad people,you have a full support from us


----------



## Veverica

gravcica said:


> Veverica , can't believe , how can be bad people,you have a full support from us


Thank you so much for the support... You know I was so shocked at first that I couldn't believe that this can happen in real life, I thought that things like this only happen in movies... But oh well, what can we do, it is just one more bump in the way, and it is on us to show we are stronger than that...


----------



## Gazz

Just recieved some great news- PMV granted.
Approximately ten months from time of application. 
To say we are thrilled is an understatement!

Many thanks to Mark Northam for his work and help throughout the very stressful and confusing process. 

All the best to those still waiting.


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations to you both Gazz. Wonderful news...


----------



## KaterinaT

Congrats Gazz!


----------



## zarak1991

hey any one knw abt australian student visa ,,,, i have a question plz help me guys


----------



## CollegeGirl

Congrats Gazz! What wonderful news.  Enjoy your life together in Australia.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Zarak - Please start your own thread or find a relevant thread to post to if you have a question. This thread is related to Partner Visas issued through the Belgrade embassy.


----------



## gravcica

Congratulations Gazz , i wish you all the best .


----------



## pinkco16

Hoshi said:


> Pinkco, such amazing news! Congrats, so happy for you!
> 
> Katerina - congratulations. You've endured the whole wait so quietly! Who was your CO? (Only the initials are allowed here)


Thanks Hoshi!! Happy for you too. Just a flight away with your beloved!

Congrats to Katerina. And Emirates is a good choice. We have good experience with them so far.

Also to Gazz! Finally its over eh!

Veverica how did you go with the interview? I hope it went well. Keep going!!!

You will be next guys, Just sit back and breath in breath out...... see you all!


----------



## Hoshi

Gazz - yay good news in our little merry thread Congrats 
Pinkco - thanks and yes, indeed March, 22nd is getting closer and closer. 
Veverica - Seriously? Who does these things, it's disgraceful! I hope everything went well with the interview and you are feeling more confident now. I really, really hope you get your visa asap.


----------



## gravcica

One new visa in Belgrade


----------



## Veverica

*Approved*

Hi Guys!

Just wanted to let you know that after a lot of troubles, and a lot of lost nerves, we got our visa approval finally!
It has been over 13 months, but the relief now if describable!
keep strong everybody, love conquers all!   

thank you all for your help and support..


----------



## riri95

Hey everyone i am new to this. I submitted my Prospective Marriage Visa application for my fiance who is from Macedonia. On the 10th of September 2014 me and my fiance sent through our application then on the 16th of September 2014 we received an acknowledgment email that our application was a valid application. From then on it was a waiting game. On the 5th of February 2015 me and my fiance both got a phone interview, everything went well interview went for about 15 mins. The very next day on the 6th of February 2015 we got an email for my fiance to complete his medicals and was asked to send in more information, such as police check, birth cert etc...even though we sent them at the start of our application. Medicals were done on the 10th of February 2015 and up until now we are just waiting i have been reading these forums and i don't know what to think. Everyones story is different i guess its just your luck. It has been the most hardest 6 months of my life i think i have literally gone crazy i hope we hear something soon.


----------



## riri95

Veverica said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that after a lot of troubles, and a lot of lost nerves, we got our visa approval finally!
> It has been over 13 months, but the relief now if describable!
> keep strong everybody, love conquers all!
> 
> thank you all for your help and support..


congratulations must be very exciting, cannot wait to experience that feeling!!


----------



## gravcica

Congratulatins Veverica , Čestitamo


----------



## CollegeGirl

Congrats Veverica!!!


----------



## Gazz

That is great news Veverica! 
All the best to you both


----------



## Kas&Sal

Hi...
Just recently joined and happy to see this group of people share their experiences.

We applied for a PMV on 3rd November 2014. We uploaded it online through the Immi account. 

My fiance is in Macedonia and I'm in Australia.

He completed the medical and police check at the same time. 

Looks like the trend is over 12 months for those lodged in 2014.

The wait is really hard


----------



## riri95

tommorow will be 1 month since my fiance did his medicals  
and next monday will be 6 months since we lodged our application  
all this waiting is crazy


----------



## SoozRicky

Hiya Everyone!

Thought I'd join everyone else playing the Visa waiting game 

My husband and I applied for a PMV visa on 4 July 2014 which was converted to a PVT in September 2014. According to immiaccount, the application has been finalised a decision was made on 25 February 2015 but we have not been contacted yet to advise if it's good or bad or just plain ugly... praying for a positive decision!!! Neither of us has been contacted for an interview, but apparently not everyone needs to complete an interview, and my husband was here twice on separate visitor visa's last year,

Congrats to those who will be coming to Australia or are on their way! Hoping my darling love will be joining those arriving soon!!

My fiance is in Macedonia and I'm Australian.

Goodluck to us all!
Sooz x


----------



## Kas&Sal

Hope all goes well for you too riri95 

SoozRicky: what is a PVT? 

It is such a drawn out process, especially when you are being completely honest and have supplied everything required. 

Did you both use a migration lawyer? We uploaded our own app through the Immi account. 

In anyone's experiences, is it a similar waiting process if you provide a hardcopy app or an online app?


----------



## daisy88

Hi SoozRicky, 
Welcome to the waiting room... I am really glad they are processing the applications made in July 2014, even though my fiancé lodged his application in June 2014... Did you check your junk mail yet? Your computer may consider the e-mail as a spam by mistake... Also, did you check the Actions section of your Immi Account under Correspondence? You may find the info whether they notified you by e-mail or not... I hope it helps. Hopefully it is a positive one for two of you!


----------



## SoozRicky

Hey KasSal, I abbreviated the partner visa temporary 309/100 to pvt.
We lodged online without a migration agent. Might have been a good idea to at least talk to an immigration agent or lawyer about the process. We figured that since we have a long history (we first met when I was 19, a little while ago now...), its a very straight forward process. 

Daisy88 thanks for the info! I definitely religiously check my junk folders but protocols have been set for any dfat emails to top priority. I will try checking the action section but because we are set to receive email correspondence, I'm not sure if it will show anything.

I'm trying to stay positive for now seeing some really positive outcomes on this thread in the past


----------



## riri95

any news guys ?


----------



## SoozRicky

Must be a holiday or something because I can't get through to anyone over there and I've been calling during their office hours since Friday!!


----------



## riri95

SoozRicky said:


> Must be a holiday or something because I can't get through to anyone over there and I've been calling during their office hours since Friday!!


Apparently they had holidays there on monday and easter ones are coming up soon


----------



## SoozRicky

riri95 said:


> Apparently they had holidays there on monday and easter ones are coming up soon


Ahhhhh thanks riri95.

I must say they are extremely frustrating! 2 weeks since they mad e a decision and we still haven't heard anything!!!


----------



## riri95

SoozRicky said:


> Ahhhhh thanks riri95.
> 
> I must say they are extremely frustrating! 2 weeks since they mad e a decision and we still haven't heard anything!!!


Trust me i understand how you feel sometimes i just wish they can tell us the date we get the visa and atleast we dont have to be so impatient and get so up tight about how much we have to wait...


----------



## Kas&Sal

Why does time seem so slow when you're going through this process lol.

Sooz: that is pretty annoying. It doesn't make sense that you haven't been given the outcome?


----------



## riri95

Kas&Sal said:


> Why does time seem so slow when you're going through this process lol.
> 
> Sooz: that is pretty annoying. It doesn't make sense that you haven't been given the outcome?


Everyday feels like forever 
I dont know if anyone else checks their email 100 million times a day or get a mini heart attack when you get an email and then you open it and its not about the visa


----------



## SoozRicky

Kas&Sal said:


> Why does time seem so slow when you're going through this process lol.
> 
> Sooz: that is pretty annoying. It doesn't make sense that you haven't been given the outcome?


Guys it's not looking good  apparently we should have had a response by now, and since there is nothing on VEVO yet, not looking good at all. I have email our CO MK, hoping she can shed some more light as we should have had a response last week. Keeping my fingers crossed and trying to stay positive.


----------



## Kas&Sal

Sooz what makes you think it's a bad sign? You've known each other a long time you said and he was in Australia twice already on a tourist visa. Hopefully the outcome will be positive. I don't think anyone in this group has had a rejection?


----------



## SoozRicky

Just going off what the consultant In oz said today, that I could check VEVO which would advise if w visa has been granted, which well and truly should have been. I now await the verdict from the powers that be. Still hopeful though.


----------



## pinkco16

Veverica said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that after a lot of troubles, and a lot of lost nerves, we got our visa approval finally!
> It has been over 13 months, but the relief now if describable!
> keep strong everybody, love conquers all!
> 
> thank you all for your help and support..


Congrats Veverica!! What a joy!! Goodluck to life ahead down under!!


----------



## Kas&Sal

Sooz: any response yet?


----------



## SoozRicky

Kas&Sal said:


> Sooz: any response yet?


Not yet Kas, still waiting but you know how it is with the time difference. Not to mention the work ethic over there. I'm too scared to push for answers because the last thing I want is to upset anyone over there. They literally hold my future in their hands. No news is good news though,right?


----------



## riri95

Any news guys ???


----------



## Kas&Sal

Hi Riri 

I just received an email from Case Officer M (no surname) requesting certified hard copies of passports and my fiance's birth certificate, free to marry and an original police check.

We had sent these all through the Immi account as copies already but will now send hardcopies as requested. 

It's been 4.5 months since lodgement so not sure of how long the process will now be from here. I'm just happy we've been assigned a case officer.

How about you?

Hope all is well with Sooz too.

Sal


----------



## Kas&Sal

Hi Riri

I replied earlier but it didn't come through.
We got an email this morning asking for certified copies of some documents to be sent as hardcopies (free to marry, passport, birth certificate) as well as the original police check document to be posted.
We had uploaded everything online but they wanted the hardcopies.
So we are in the process of organising those hardcopies.

I am just happy we have been allocated a CO (first name starts with M) after 4.5 months of lodging. Not sure how long the process will take from here.

I guess no one else has updates?

Sal


----------



## riri95

i emailed the europe service centre asking what stage the visa is up to and this is the reply i got may help some of you guys out:

Thank you for your enquiry.

In relation to your query, please note that your partners Prospective
Marriage Visa (subclass 300) is currently still being processed.

As a guide, the majority of applications processed in the Europe Region are
expected to be finalised within 10 to 14 months, however please be advised
that the service standards for processing times are indicative only.

Individual cases may be decided in longer or shorter periods than the
service standard, depending on a range of factors, including individual
circumstances and the complexity of each case. Processing times will also
vary by location, reflecting the differing circumstances of national and
regional caseloads. All of these factors contribute to differences in
processing times across our offices worldwide. Please see the link below
for information on this:
Our service standards

The current processing time is in place because the Department has a
responsibility to manage the program in accordance with the planning levels
set by the Government. The Department continues to process partner visas in
the order they are received and with consideration to the program places
announced by the Government. While this means that some cases may not be
finalised as quickly as clients or the Department would want, it does help
to ensure that visa grants within the partner program reflect the
priorities set by the Government.

Please note:

-The information you are given by the Europe Service Centre will be based
on the information you supply.
-We recommend that you do not make any irreversible travel arrangements
until you have an appropriate visa.


----------



## SoozRicky

That's their generic reply I think because it was what I received even though immiaccount says the visa is finalised. No news yet here either. Maybe they're waiting until after Easter. Fingers crossed for good outcomes all round!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Wait... Immiaccount says your visa is "finalised?" Does it say that on both the applicant and sponsor applications? That's typically what it says after visa grant. I would be calling them. Sounds like your visa may have been granted and you didn't receive the notification for some reason.


----------



## SoozRicky

I have tried calling their offices since 5/3/2014 and get the automated machine saying to call during 1-4 Belgrade time every time, which I do. Yep, both finalised, one says 4/7/14 (sponsor) and the other one says 25/2/15. I sent an email to our case officer on 11/3/15 and no response, so sent inquiry to weblink stating details and requesting I formation on 20/3/15 after talking to federal member of parliament. I think there's been a delay somewhere or someone forgot to push a button.


----------



## Mish

Did you check the correspondance tab on the immi account? Maybe there is something there.

Other than that I know that Mark can check with the passport number and dob etc. It could be worth contacting him to see if he can check VEVO to see if there has been a grant.


----------



## SoozRicky

Nothing there as we have elected to receive correspondence electronically. I regularly check on VEVO, but there is nothing there either.


----------



## SoozRicky

PS, who is Mark?


----------



## Mish

SoozRicky said:


> PS, who is Mark?


MarkNortham aka "Ask Mark"


----------



## SoozRicky

Ahhhh thanks Mish  I may have to ask if he has any clue as to what the heck is going on!


----------



## Kas&Sal

I guess no updates from anyone?


----------



## SoozRicky

Hopefully some clarification will be provided in the next couple of days! Stay tuned folks (oh and please keep fingers toes and all other crossable parts crossed!).

Has anyone else had any news? How is your application going Kas&Sal? Riri?


----------



## Kas&Sal

Sooz: Wow I hope you get an answer soon!

I applied online Nov 3rd 2014 and we got an email two weeks ago to submit certified hard copies of some paperwork which we did within the week. So nothing new since then. We are coming up to five months since lodgement.


----------



## SoozRicky

Ok so after some clarification from Belgrade, looks like they've gone to the 10-14 months wait time so we should have an answer between 3/5 - 3/8. Taking heart in that they have countless documents and we should have a decision soon! At least he'll be here before my birthday! 😁


----------



## Kas&Sal

How were you contacted Sooz? And why did they say your application was finalised when a decision has not yet been made?


----------



## SoozRicky

Kas&Sal: I received a response to my emailed enquiries via email. The reason that's finalised is a long winded story but suffice to say, it doesn't apply to the current status of the visa and we wait 10-14 months from lodgement date of 3 July 2014, which is 3/5-3/8/2015!!! Can't wait for the good news!!! Hopefully after Easter holidays they get back to work and onto finalizing our apps!!!


----------



## Kas&Sal

No updates from anyone I presume?
If you have given a date of intended marriage, do you get contacted beforehand if the date needs to be changed (as in the visa will not be processed by then)?
Or do we just expect the date to come and go with no contact?


----------



## daisy88

No updates obviously... As far as I am aware, the NOIM is the requirement for the visa, so if the date needs to be changed, you better do it. I know I did... I've read somewhere on this forum that Immigration does not have to ask for new documents, or anything in particular. It is our responsibility to get informed about the requirements for visa...Apparently one visa application was refused recently because a couple only lodged the application and they were waiting for Immigration to ask for more documents, as that was what they were told at the counter... Anyway, good luck everyone! Hopefully a few more visas get aproved in Belgrade by the end of financial year!


----------



## SoozRicky

Easter is gone now so hopefully everyone is back on deck and processing our applications now!

Definitely don't wait for immigration to ask. Whatever needs updating do it otherwise it'll cause more unnecessary delays for you!


----------



## Mish

Kas&Sal said:


> No updates from anyone I presume?
> If you have given a date of intended marriage, do you get contacted beforehand if the date needs to be changed (as in the visa will not be processed by then)?
> Or do we just expect the date to come and go with no contact?


Some embassies don't care about the NOIM date and others will ask for a letter from the celebrant with a new wedding date if the date on the NOIM has passed just before they grant the visa.


----------



## EmmaSteve

Our agent advised us to provided the NOIM with a letter from our celebrant just to be sure. Haven't heard any news yet but we lodged December 14th 2014 so we still have a long wait to go.. Good luck to all..


----------



## Gazz

We included a letter from our celebrant with the NOIM.


----------



## Kas&Sal

Ok I need some assistance with what you guys did.
I only submitted a scanned copy of letter from celebrant with our intended marriage date through the Immi Account.
I now would like to organise the Notice of Intended Marriage but how do you organise it when I am here and my fiance is in Macedonia?

Do I fill out my bit and the celebrant too. Then post the form to Macedonia so my fiance can fill it out and sign it in front a Public Notary? Then he can scan it and upload it to Immi Account but keep the original with him?


----------



## Gazz

With the NOIM my partner completed their details , I then returned to Australia with certified copies of her passport, birth certificate and Romanian singles certificate. I met with the celebrant and the NOIM was completed and stamped.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kas&Sal

I just spoke to my Celebrant and he said my signature is enough for now and we can get him to sign his part when he arrives.

Has anyone lodged it to Immi with only one signature? Thoughts?


----------



## riri95

hey everyone no news yet for me either still waiting for the visa to be granted it has been 7 months now and still waiting. On the 24/03/2015 i applied for my fiance to come here as a tourist and on the 25/03/2015 the tourist visa got granted. He arrived here in Melbourne on the 20/03/2015 and life is going on perfecly, couldnt be more happier. Fingers crossed we hear something about the pmv then we can be at ease. 2 more months i will be going over to macedonia with my fiance and we have our wedding there on the 13th of august. Any news with you guys ??


----------



## zarko

Hi. I just wanted to ask you. My application was on 30 June 2014. Medical went od 10. October 2014. Visa still not granted. I want to go od tourist visa... don't know what to do...


----------



## daisy88

Zarko, as far as I know, you can apply for tourist visa, and if your partner visa application is close to finalising, your case officer would contact you and advise you to reconsider the tourist visa. If DIBP does not contact you, and you get tourist visa granted, you can travel to Australia, and DIBP may ask you to leave Australia in order for decision to be made. If you get granted the partner visa, while tourist visa has been decided, make sure you withdraw tourist visa application, as granting it may cancel your partner visa... Anyway, welcome to the forum, and good luck whatever you decide...


----------



## zarko

daisy88 said:


> Zarko, as far as I know, you can apply for tourist visa, and if your partner visa application is close to finalising, your case officer would contact you and advise you to reconsider the tourist visa. If DIBP does not contact you, and you get tourist visa granted, you can travel to Australia, and DIBP may ask you to leave Australia in order for decision to be made. If you get granted the partner visa, while tourist visa has been decided, make sure you withdraw tourist visa application, as granting it may cancel your partner visa... Anyway, welcome to the forum, and good luck whatever you decide...


Thanks daisy88. I hope they will, because this waiting is very long.


----------



## daisy88

I know the feeling, we have been waiting since 11th June...


----------



## Gazz

zarko said:


> Hi. I just wanted to ask you. My application was on 30 June 2014. Medical went od 10. October 2014. Visa still not granted. I want to go od tourist visa... don't know what to do...


Hi Zarko

Is it a PMV that you have applied for?


----------



## zarko

Gazz said:


> Hi Zarko
> 
> Is it a PMV that you have applied for?


Applied for 309/100


----------



## Bec&Gohan

Hey guys, 
Im new to this, But I have been reading all of this since me and my husband did our 300 PMV in Macedonia submitted 5th Sept 2014. Its now been nearly 9 months. Its sad to see that so many have been parted by their loved ones. Its soooo hard to cope with  

I actually applied for a tourist visa for my husband to come to Australia but he got rejected which was surprising because I was soo sure that he would get it and thinking we were going to see each other again. 
Anyway , wishing all you guys goodluck. 

My Agent said not too long to go so crossing my fingers his visa will hurry up.


----------



## Drazen

You have to keep in mind they only have so many workers reviewing these applications per day, just the same as it is here in Australia. Then if a form is not filled out correctly, it chews up even more time and half the time there are errors.


----------



## Bec&Gohan

yes I can imagine how much there are. But its painfull and slow.


----------



## Drazen

Bec&Gohan said:


> yes I can imagine how much there are. But its painfull and slow.


Yes they view it as they're doing you a favour so they take as long as it takes 

Maybe send them a few bottles of rakija and some slanine and you might have it approved in a day


----------



## Bec&Gohan

Haha yeh if it was that easy why not. Ill shout for everyone. Lol


----------



## zarko

If you call Belgrade to aks if they have any news from June or July application's what will be the answer.


----------



## zarko

Ok. Belgrade call me today. They need new doc. From police, because first one has expired... And finalize process for my visa.


----------



## daisy88

Excellent news. Zarko! Did you manage to apply for tourist visa, before they contacted you or not? If you did, I may try to do the same, so I remind them our application exists as well, he he he!


----------



## zarko

daisy88 said:


> Excellent news. Zarko! Did you manage to apply for tourist visa, before they contacted you or not? If you did, I may try to do the same, so I remind them our application exists as well, he he he!


No I didn't. Just wait, or call them and ask. But June and July are next to finalize.


----------



## Queen51

Hi there
I'm new here .I applied early July 2014 with PMV and after marriage in September we crossed on to PVT. Two days ago for the first time had an interview and was told afterwards that it will be finalizing by the end of May 2015..Best wishes for us all!!


----------



## Queen51

SoozRicky said:


> Hey KasSal, I abbreviated the partner visa temporary 309/100 to pvt.
> We lodged online without a migration agent. Might have been a good idea to at least talk to an immigration agent or lawyer about the process. We figured that since we have a long history (we first met when I was 19, a little while ago now...), its a very straight forward process.
> 
> Daisy88 thanks for the info! I definitely religiously check my junk folders but protocols have been set for any dfat emails to top priority. I will try checking the action section but because we are set to receive email correspondence, I'm not sure if it will show anything.
> 
> I'm trying to stay positive for now seeing some really positive outcomes on this thread in the past


Hi SoozRicky  I have applied to the PMV as you crossed to the PVT in September as you  and here only two days ago I had an interview and was told that the decision on the visa be finalised at the end of May.Dont worry


----------



## zarko

Visa GRANTED


----------



## daisy88

Congratulations Zarko! Thanks for updating us! Wishing you all the best in the next chapter of your life with your loved one! I checked my immi account recently, and the status went from Assessment in progress to "Application received". Hopefully, we too, hear something nice from the embassy soon...


----------



## zarko

daisy88 said:


> Congratulations Zarko! Thanks for updating us! Wishing you all the best in the next chapter of your life with your loved one! I checked my immi account recently, and the status went from Assessment in progress to "Application received". Hopefully, we too, hear something nice from the embassy soon...


Thanks daisy88  it will be this week, don't worry.


----------



## Queen51

Visa Granted 16.05 2015 after 10 months and 16 days


----------



## Kas&Sal

Congrats Zarko and Queen51! Great news for you both. Best of luck to you both.


----------



## Queen51

Kas&Sal said:


> Congrats Zarko and Queen51! Great news for you both. Best of luck to you both.


Thank you Kas&Sal


----------



## zarko

Queen51 said:


> Thank you Kas&Sal


Thank you  Kas&Sal


----------



## markfilipe

Hi All,

well, I've been following the forum/thread with interest for a while but not posting.. since my partners application went through on 3rd August 2014 I guess it's time to let everyone know we're here 
After initial application we were contacted in early Dec14 for updated docs.. immediately sent through ... and waiting ever since without further info.

Really hard and long wait, we all know. Will keep you posted with developments. Hopefully soon


----------



## Kas&Sal

No updates from anyone?


----------



## SoozRicky

Kas&Sal said:


> No updates from anyone?


Nope, disheartening but still hopeful! A friend of mine who is currently with her partner overseas said her husband received a call from Belgrade (over the phone interview it seems) and they submitted their application late July 2014. Looks like processing is underway  Lets hope for quick outcomes for all now!!


----------



## rhettmooney

Hi everyone 

First time posting, my partner (Andreea, Romanian) and I applied online 21 May 2015, completed medical the week after, listed as application received, haven't heard a thing yet. Looks like we will be in for a long wait.


----------



## markfilipe

Still no news on our side guys.

Sent an email to CO a few days ago and the reply was that they can't give updates on applications in progress. Soooooo... it's back to the Golden Rule: Wait, wait, wait.. & Hope for the best.


----------



## Kas&Sal

So looks like a few of the June/July/Aug 2014 lodgements are still waiting. So the current processing times are around 12 months plus. The wait is very hard!


----------



## SoozRicky

Not sure how true this is but apparently due to budget cuts they do not have enough staff which is why processing times have blown out to the 12 months+ mark again (as opposed to last years 6-9 months). Hopefully our loved ones are home with us soon! In the words of GNR - All we need is just a little patience....


----------



## rhettmooney

Well the implementation of the Australian Border Force might have something to do with it. Either way the times are getting longer, which sucks!


----------



## EmmaSteve

well i think it also has to do with luck, because we have seen visas been granted within 8 to 10 months.. Good luck to us all..


----------



## markfilipe

Visa Granted !!!!!!!!!! 

11 months and 4 days of waiting but it's over now and I'll be able to see my wife and my boys again  Ecstatic is the word!!!!!!!!!

Thanks to all on the forum. Sharing the experience definitely did help in a way that nothing else would or could. We're all on this same boat after all. 
I hope your boats get to port as ours did... and as soon as possible guys.


----------



## EmmaSteve

markfilipe said:


> Visa Granted !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 11 months and 4 days of waiting but it's over now and I'll be able to see my wife and my boys again  Ecstatic is the word!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks to all on the forum. Sharing the experience definitely did help in a way that nothing else would or could. We're all on this same boat after all.
> I hope your boats get to port as ours did... and as soon as possible guys.


Congratulations Mark..


----------



## rhettmooney

That's great!!


----------



## Kas&Sal

That is great news! Just wondering if you guys had to do an interview?


----------



## markfilipe

Nope. Just a call to make sure the email was received.

We've been together for over 6 years, are married and have two kids.... that probably helped


----------



## SoozRicky

markfilipe you have just given me hope! Had a missed call on the home phone private overseas number!!!! Praying for good news! 12 months and 2 days since we lodged our application!!!


----------



## Kas&Sal

I am thinking of you both Sooz and daisy88. Hope you are both coping okay. Is there anyone waiting that has lodged earlier than you both? I don't think so...unless I missed it. 

We have been waiting for just over 8 months now and it really feels like a slow process when waiting.

I have to submit a new NOIM as ours has now expired. For those on a PMV application, what date did you put?

We applied Nov 3, 2014 so I am thinking of putting down Dec 19, 2015 which is 13.5 months after lodgement date. Thoughts?


----------



## Mish

SoozRicky said:


> markfilipe you have just given me hope! Had a missed call on the home phone private overseas number!!!! Praying for good news! 12 months and 2 days since we lodged our application!!!


Unfortunately usually DIBP don't call from an overseas number - they route it through a number in Australia when calling Australia.


----------



## Mish

Kas&Sal said:


> I have to submit a new NOIM as ours has now expired. For those on a PMV application, what date did you put?


You don't need to submit a new NOIM unless the previous one has expired (the NOIM is valid for 18 months).

You just need the celebrant to write a letter with the new wedding date.


----------



## daisy88

Hi Kas&Sal! Thanx for thinking of us! We had an interview at the end of May and we were asked to provide more photos, which we did, and were told we should soon get the decision... It's 3 days shy of 13 months... We are hoping this month is the month, ha ha ha!


----------



## SoozRicky

Mish said:


> Unfortunately usually DIBP don't call from an overseas number - they route it through a number in Australia when calling Australia.


Ok so maybe we're still on the pile for processing... Patience really wearing thin!

Thanks Kas&Sal! Hopefully we all get good news soon!!!


----------



## Kas&Sal

Stay strong ladies! 

Mish...yes it expired so we need to submit a new one. I think I'll stick with Dec 18th and hope for the best.


----------



## Mish

Kas&Sal said:


> Stay strong ladies!
> 
> Mish...yes it expired so we need to submit a new one. I think I'll stick with Dec 18th and hope for the best.


Wow! You must have been waiting along time to pass over 18 months since submitting your NOIM to your celebrant 

Hopefully you hear soon


----------



## SoozRicky

My friend's husband got his visa granted last night and they submitted two weeks after me. Looks like kids and pregnant women get considered first? Only slightly miffed.


----------



## SoozRicky

daisy88 said:


> Hi Kas&Sal! Thanx for thinking of us! We had an interview at the end of May and we were asked to provide more photos, which we did, and were told we should soon get the decision... It's 3 days shy of 13 months... We are hoping this month is the month, ha ha ha!


Husband and I had interviews done over the phone, and more pics and financial docs requested by post. Hoping this really is pointy end of decision making.


----------



## Kas&Sal

Great! What financial docs if you don't mind sharing? How was the interview?


----------



## SoozRicky

they just wanted to see more evidence of how we are financially dependent on each other, bank statements evidence mainly. Also just to be sure sent over my updated super beneficiary nomination confirmation.

Not sure what I think about the co conducting the interview. It is just my opinion, but she doesn't seem to comprehend the English language quite as well as one would expect of a staff member of the Australian Embassy.... Either that or she was REALLY nervous...she asked the usual questions how did you meet, where, contact periods, time spent together and apart, proposal, marriage, etc


----------



## Bec&Gohan

*Still waiting*

hey guys just giving yous an update. 
After waiting 9months, I actually went to macedonia to see my husband on the 1st June coz I miss him too much and work only gave me 3 weeks coz last year I had 6 months off for my wedding there. but I Had the best time with him until I had to come back to reality. 
But while i was there so much has changed. They called us for the interview and my husband spoke to them for an hour over the phone and then they wanted to speak to me, to see if I was really there and I spoke to them for Half an hour. 
Any way everything went good and after a week they asked us for his new police clearance and a new date for our registered marriage in australia. so we did that and we sent them through post. 
I ended up leaving on the 21st June coz of work. But the angency said that its the end and they should be finalizing everything. its been about a month now since those new paperwork were sent.  Its the 11th month now and both of us are over the edge. 
And we are both happy since I am pregnant  but then sad because he is not here with me. Hopefully soon all of us can be happy again and with our partners. Cant wait to start a new life with my hubby. its taken too long.


----------



## Kas&Sal

Bec...congrats on the pregnancy! How exciting.
It sounds like it won't be long for you guys by the sounds of things. Thanks for sharing your update.

Sooz: interesting about the interview! Thanks for sharing too and hopefully not too much longer for you also.


----------



## daisy88

Wait is over for us, PMV granted half an hour ago, after 13 months and 10 days!!! Wish you all visas granted soon!!!


----------



## dmorganti

daisy88 said:


> Wait is over for us, PMV granted half an hour ago, after 13 months and 10 days!!! Wish you all visas granted soon!!!


Congratulations Daisy88! You must be relieved


----------



## SoozRicky

Congrats Daisy! Awesome news


----------



## Kas&Sal

I'm so happy for you! What a relief! How long until your man arrives? I wish you the best of luck and yours was a long wait.


----------



## daisy88

Thank you dmorganti, SoozRicky and Kas&Sal! It is such a good feeling, you kind of forget what you were going through that very moment you see the Grant Notification... He must enter by October, exactly a year after medicals and police clearance, but he is shopping for the ticket in the morning, for the first available flight, ha ha ha!


----------



## Kas&Sal

Daisy has he arrived yet 

Has anyone from here been successful recently with being granted a visitors visa whilst waiting for the PMV to be finalised?

We applied for one at the start of the process (last November) and it got rejected.

Now I am thinking should we bother trying again? We are coming close to 9 mths since visa lodgement but it has been 6 months since we have seen each other.

Any tips on if we can successfully be granted one and what we should say?


----------



## daisy88

Not yet, he is coming in 2 weeks time. 

Try family sponsored visa, which requires a bond, but at least you could see each other before the visa grant. And then you can go to Bali, or somewhere else closer, if they decide to grant the visa during your time in Australia, you even don't have to go back to Macedonia immediately as it is a long trip...


----------



## iionas

Thought ID say hello to all and congrats to everyone whom recently got their grants. 

My partner and I (Romanian) submitted our PMV on the 12th of may this year and nothing yet, I don't expect anything for a while!

Fingers crossed it seems to get longer and longer


----------



## iionas

Thought id add that its pretty disheartening to see how long its taking for everyone. I wish something could be done, the system seems to be lacking (I'm sure its been covered I'm just venting my frustrations).


----------



## Kas&Sal

Welcome iionas  It helps having others going through the same thing!

I have drawn up a list of us in here...feel free to copy and paste and edit anything that may be incorrect. I am just going by what people have put up and some things may not be correct.

2014 Applications
-------------------------
Veverica - 13 MONTHS - Applied Jan 2014 - Granted May 2015
pinco16 - 11 MONTHS - Applied Feb 2014 - Granted Jan 2015
Hoshi - 10 MONTHS - Applied Mar 2014 - Granted Jan 2015
Gazz - 10 MONTHS - Applied Mar 2014 - Granted Feb 2015
KaterinaT - 9 MONTHS - Applied April 2014 - Granted Jan 2015
daisy88 - 13 MONTHS - Applied June 2014 - Granted July 2015
zarko - 11 MONTHS - Applied June 2014 - Granted May 2015
Queen51 - 10 MONTHS - Applied July 2014 - Granted May 2015
markfilipe - 11 MONTHS - Applied Aug 2014 - Granted July 2015

Waiting...
--------------
SoozRicky - Applied July 2014
riri95 - Applied Sep 2014
Bec&Gohan - Applied Sep 2014
Kas&Sal - Applied Nov 2014
EmmaSteve - Applied Dec 2014

2015 Applications
------------------------
rhettmooney - Applied May 2015
iionas - Applied May 2015

Let's hope we hear some good news in the next few months!! <3

Sal


----------



## Gina.T

We applied in March 2015. 
Contacted by c/o in July requesting additional info have handed that all in and now waiting again..... 

Congrats to all those that have recently been granted. 

At least I am living in Montenegro with my husband so we dont have to be apart


----------



## Kas&Sal

Welcome GinaT!
You are blessed that you have the opportunity to be together whilst you are waiting.
I have now been apart from my fiance for 6 months and it is super hard.

Well we hit 9 months since visa lodgement today.
I uploaded a new NOIM and Celebrant letter last night with our new wedding date as Jan 9th 2016. This will be 14 months since lodgement so hoping he is here by then!

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## Kas&Sal

Have added you on the list Gina.T 

2014 Applications
-------------------------
Veverica - 13 MONTHS - Applied Jan 2014 - Granted May 2015
pinco16 - 11 MONTHS - Applied Feb 2014 - Granted Jan 2015
Hoshi - 10 MONTHS - Applied Mar 2014 - Granted Jan 2015
Gazz - 10 MONTHS - Applied Mar 2014 - Granted Feb 2015
KaterinaT - 9 MONTHS - Applied April 2014 - Granted Jan 2015
daisy88 - 13 MONTHS - Applied June 2014 - Granted July 2015
zarko - 11 MONTHS - Applied June 2014 - Granted May 2015
Queen51 - 10 MONTHS - Applied July 2014 - Granted May 2015
markfilipe - 11 MONTHS - Applied Aug 2014 - Granted July 2015

Waiting...
--------------
SoozRicky - Applied July 2014
riri95 - Applied Sep 2014
Bec&Gohan - Applied Sep 2014
Kas&Sal - Applied Nov 2014
EmmaSteve - Applied Dec 2014

2015 Applications
------------------------
Gina.T - Applied March 2015
rhettmooney - Applied May 2015
iionas - Applied May 2015


----------



## srbbne

Hi everyone,

Just thought we would introduce ourselves as we've been lurking around here for a little while. Chris from Brisbane and Anja from Belgrade.

We lodged our visa online on Feb 2 2015 at the embassy here in Belgrade. We have been together since 2012 and I (chris) recently moved back to Belgrade from Australia to spend a year here and sorting the visa out. We got married in April 2015. 

A little breakdown of our experiences so far:
Lodged: 2 Feb 2015
Medical & police cert requested: 5 June 2015 (Med completed mid June, Police cert sent end of July)

And back to the waiting list we go


----------



## iionas

Kas&Sal said:


> Welcome iionas  It helps having others going through the same thing!
> 
> I have drawn up a list of us in here...feel free to copy and paste and edit anything that may be incorrect. I am just going by what people have put up and some things may not be correct.
> 
> 2014 Applications
> -------------------------
> Veverica - 13 MONTHS - Applied Jan 2014 - Granted May 2015
> pinco16 - 11 MONTHS - Applied Feb 2014 - Granted Jan 2015
> Hoshi - 10 MONTHS - Applied Mar 2014 - Granted Jan 2015
> Gazz - 10 MONTHS - Applied Mar 2014 - Granted Feb 2015
> KaterinaT - 9 MONTHS - Applied April 2014 - Granted Jan 2015
> daisy88 - 13 MONTHS - Applied June 2014 - Granted July 2015
> zarko - 11 MONTHS - Applied June 2014 - Granted May 2015
> Queen51 - 10 MONTHS - Applied July 2014 - Granted May 2015
> markfilipe - 11 MONTHS - Applied Aug 2014 - Granted July 2015
> 
> Waiting...
> --------------
> SoozRicky - Applied July 2014
> riri95 - Applied Sep 2014
> Bec&Gohan - Applied Sep 2014
> Kas&Sal - Applied Nov 2014
> EmmaSteve - Applied Dec 2014
> 
> 2015 Applications
> ------------------------
> rhettmooney - Applied May 2015
> iionas - Applied May 2015
> 
> Let's hope we hear some good news in the next few months!! <3
> 
> Sal


Thanks for that! We applied on may 12th if that helps at all.

Also wondering is anyone can answer some questions for me, we were talking about applying for a visitor visa for her (she's currently still a student and will be completing her studies in Australia) for the Xmas break. Will it impact the final outcome of the PMV visa if shes denied? Also does it cause complications if she's awarded the visa whilst she's here during that period?

I don't want to give IMMI a reason to push us back or to create a record, you guys know more about this than I do.

Anyway, still checking everyday no change in status just "application received". Coming onto 3 months and we have been apart nearly 7, its getting harder by the day. I feel for all of you whom are in the same situation its beyond sucky.


----------



## iionas

Just a quick question, how come some people have their files assessed quicker than others? Seems that there is no order in this chaos. Unsure how they rank the order they do it in


----------



## SoozRicky

13 months and 3 days... We got the visa!!!!!!!!!

Thank you everyone so much for your support and sharing your stories!!!!!

I'm sooooo happy!!!!!


----------



## Kas&Sal

OMG!!!! Sooooooz! I am SO HAPPY FOR YOU! Yay after everything! Woohoo!

Details! How did you find out?? When is he coming?! YAY!


----------



## SoozRicky

Kas&Sal said:


> OMG!!!! Sooooooz! I am SO HAPPY FOR YOU! Yay after everything! Woohoo!
> 
> Details! How did you find out?? When is he coming?! YAY!


Thanks hun 

I received an email about 10 minutes before I posted, told hubby and I'll call the travel agent to try and get him on Mondays flight  I can't wait to have him home. Got an email from our co confirming visa grant so he's on the first flight I can get him on!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kas&Sal

iionas said:


> Just a quick question, how come some people have their files assessed quicker than others? Seems that there is no order in this chaos. Unsure how they rank the order they do it in


iionas...I have been on this forum long enough to know there don't seem to be clear answers. I guess some cases are more straight forward and also depends on the evidence submitted etc. I think the hardest thing about the process is the limited contact between CO and applicants. Apart from being asked for some hardcopies 4.5 months after we lodged the visa application, we have heard nothing at all for nearly 5 months now.


----------



## daisy88

Congratulations Sooz!!!!


----------



## iionas

Kas&Sal said:


> iionas...I have been on this forum long enough to know there don't seem to be clear answers. I guess some cases are more straight forward and also depends on the evidence submitted etc. I think the hardest thing about the process is the limited contact between CO and applicants. Apart from being asked for some hardcopies 4.5 months after we lodged the visa application, we have heard nothing at all for nearly 5 months now.


*huge sigh*


----------



## Kas&Sal

2014 Applications
-------------------------
Veverica - 13 MONTHS - Applied Jan 2014 - Granted May 2015
pinco16 - 11 MONTHS - Applied Feb 2014 - Granted Jan 2015
Hoshi - 10 MONTHS - Applied Mar 2014 - Granted Jan 2015
Gazz - 10 MONTHS - Applied Mar 2014 - Granted Feb 2015
KaterinaT - 9 MONTHS - Applied April 2014 - Granted Jan 2015
daisy88 - 13 MONTHS - Applied June 2014 - Granted July 2015
zarko - 11 MONTHS - Applied June 2014 - Granted May 2015
Queen51 - 10 MONTHS - Applied July 2014 - Granted May 2015
SoozRicky - 13 MONTHS - Applied July 2014 - Granted Aug 2015
markfilipe - 11 MONTHS - Applied Aug 2014 - Granted July 2015

Waiting...
--------------
riri95 - Applied Sep 2014
Bec&Gohan - Applied Sep 2014
Kas&Sal - Applied Nov 2014
EmmaSteve - Applied Dec 2014

2015 Applications
------------------------
srbbne - Applied Feb 2015
Gina.T - Applied March 2015
rhettmooney - Applied May 2015
iionas - Applied May 2015


----------



## Kas&Sal

iionas: we are all in this together, anytime you need to vent just post here lol! Let's just say Skype is a life saver! I haven't seen my fiance since January and we are just lucky to see each other each day on Skype through this painful wait!


----------



## iionas

thanks! appreciate it


----------



## Hoshi

Hey Guys, 
It's been a while since I posted and there are so many new faces/nicknames in the thread! I just wanted to give thumbs up, the waiting (and all the thoughts that run through your head) is the worst part of the whole process. And this is coming from someone who waited for a relatively short period of time (10 months). I am currently away from my partner, missing him like crazy and that reminds me of my "months of exile" I am keeping my fingers crossed for all of you, guys, hoping you get that piece of paper/e-mail that means so much! Won't be long now!


----------



## Kas&Sal

riri95 and Bec&Gohan:

You both applied in September. Any updates? Have you guys had an interview yet?


----------



## iionas

No news yet here, fingers crossed for an answer soon or some sort of sign (wishful thinking!). Keep your heads up and stay positive people


----------



## majabelline

Hi all,

Have been following this forum for a while and love it. Thought it would help to share my timeline incase it helps. My fiance applied for the PMV online on 16 Feb 2015. We did the My Health Declaration beforehand which said he needs a medical. He did his medicals on 13 Feb and I understand they get sent automatically to immigration. We only uploaded a copy of the PC as we didn't want to risk losing the original until we knew who to post it to. A CO contacted me on 18 June 2015 requesting the original PC and I posted it the following day. The CO called again a week later asking me to electronically submit the 40SP. No developments since.


----------



## Kas&Sal

Nice to have another person waiting with us 

What is PC and 40SP? I'm not good with these abbreviations.

It seems like most people get some contact after 4-5 months and then nothing until the end.

We are close to 10 months since lodgement now (on Sep 3rd).


----------



## Kas&Sal

oh ok PC is Police Check. We also were asked to send the original 4.5 months after we lodged online (as well as a few other certified hardcopy docs).

Still not sure what 40SP is lol


----------



## majabelline

Makes you wonder what's happening during the 'nothing' period! would make it a less agonising process knowing  

PC= police clearance and 40SP is the form the sponsor fills in


----------



## EmmaSteve

Hey guys, just had some GREAT news and we are very very happy, just over 8 months and our visa was granted today. Wish everyone good luck and keep positive..


----------



## Kas&Sal

How exciting! That is a relatively short wait for you. Very blessed  Congrats!
Did you both get an interview?


----------



## Kas&Sal

2014 Applications
-------------------------
Veverica - 13 MONTHS - Applied Jan 2014 - Granted May 2015
pinco16 - 11 MONTHS - Applied Feb 2014 - Granted Jan 2015
Hoshi - 10 MONTHS - Applied Mar 2014 - Granted Jan 2015
Gazz - 10 MONTHS - Applied Mar 2014 - Granted Feb 2015
KaterinaT - 9 MONTHS - Applied April 2014 - Granted Jan 2015
daisy88 - 13 MONTHS - Applied June 2014 - Granted July 2015
zarko - 11 MONTHS - Applied June 2014 - Granted May 2015
Queen51 - 10 MONTHS - Applied July 2014 - Granted May 2015
SoozRicky - 13 MONTHS - Applied July 2014 - Granted Aug 2015
markfilipe - 11 MONTHS - Applied Aug 2014 - Granted July 2015
EmmaSteve - 8 MONTHS - Applied Dec 2014 - Granted Sep 2015

Waiting...
--------------
riri95 - Applied Sep 2014
Bec&Gohan - Applied Sep 2014
Kas&Sal - Applied Nov 2014

2015 Applications
------------------------
srbbne - Applied Feb 2015
majabelline - Applied Feb 2015
Gina.T - Applied March 2015
rhettmooney - Applied May 2015
iionas - Applied May 2015


----------



## EmmaSteve

thank you very much, no we did not have any interviews.


----------



## majabelline

That's excellent news EmmaSteve!! Congrats!!!  But I have to say the obvious, it doesn't appear they are following an order..what on earth happened to Sept and Nov 2014 applications??


----------



## Kas&Sal

It is possible that the September applicants have been granted but not updated us in the forum? They have not posted for a while.


----------



## dovlak

Hi guys, first time poster here, been lurking around for a while..
What I think has happened is that EmmaSteve has actually applied online through Berlin embassy. This would be correct timing as Berlin is now processing December applications, and based on another forum (on Serbian) last approvals from Belgrade embassy were in July for August 2014 applicants. 
Also, if you go to Australian embassy Greece website, you could see that residents of Greece (EmmaSteve was just born in Albania, her's residence is Greek) should apply through Berlin embassy. Even if they had sent their paper application to Belgrade office, they would forward it to Berlin, (likewise they're doing this for Bosnian applications and Vienna office)
I wish i wasn't correct but based on this info, September and following applications are yet to come. Good luck everyone.


----------



## majabelline

Hope so Kas&Sal cos that would mean you're next


----------



## Apostrohe

Kas&Sal said:


> 2014 Applications
> -------------------------
> Veverica - 13 MONTHS - Applied Jan 2014 - Granted May 2015
> pinco16 - 11 MONTHS - Applied Feb 2014 - Granted Jan 2015
> Hoshi - 10 MONTHS - Applied Mar 2014 - Granted Jan 2015
> Gazz - 10 MONTHS - Applied Mar 2014 - Granted Feb 2015
> KaterinaT - 9 MONTHS - Applied April 2014 - Granted Jan 2015
> daisy88 - 13 MONTHS - Applied June 2014 - Granted July 2015
> zarko - 11 MONTHS - Applied June 2014 - Granted May 2015
> Queen51 - 10 MONTHS - Applied July 2014 - Granted May 2015
> SoozRicky - 13 MONTHS - Applied July 2014 - Granted Aug 2015
> markfilipe - 11 MONTHS - Applied Aug 2014 - Granted July 2015
> EmmaSteve - 8 MONTHS - Applied Dec 2014 - Granted Sep 2015
> 
> Waiting...
> --------------
> riri95 - Applied Sep 2014
> Bec&Gohan - Applied Sep 2014
> Kas&Sal - Applied Nov 2014
> 
> 2015 Applications
> ------------------------
> srbbne - Applied Feb 2015
> majabelline - Applied Feb 2015
> Gina.T - Applied March 2015
> rhettmooney - Applied May 2015
> iionas - Applied May 2015


Hi everyone, been lurking around this forum for a while and since you are doing an application timeline, I thought you could include ours as well. We are both from Macedonia, we applied for a PMV in December 2014. Medical check was requested in April and provided in May 2015.

Here's hoping my fiance is approved by December


----------



## SoozRicky

Fingers crossed for you Kas&Sal!!


----------



## Kas&Sal

Welcome to the wait Apostrohe!
I am really hoping for December too. I really hope it doesn't drag into the next year.
We've had no contact from them since March now when they requested hard copy documents.

SoozRicky: Thank you  Hope you are doing well and all the dust has settled for you now.

2014 Applications
-------------------------
Veverica - 13 MONTHS - Applied Jan 2014 - Granted May 2015
pinco16 - 11 MONTHS - Applied Feb 2014 - Granted Jan 2015
Hoshi - 10 MONTHS - Applied Mar 2014 - Granted Jan 2015
Gazz - 10 MONTHS - Applied Mar 2014 - Granted Feb 2015
KaterinaT - 9 MONTHS - Applied April 2014 - Granted Jan 2015
daisy88 - 13 MONTHS - Applied June 2014 - Granted July 2015
zarko - 11 MONTHS - Applied June 2014 - Granted May 2015
Queen51 - 10 MONTHS - Applied July 2014 - Granted May 2015
SoozRicky - 13 MONTHS - Applied July 2014 - Granted Aug 2015
markfilipe - 11 MONTHS - Applied Aug 2014 - Granted July 2015
EmmaSteve - 8 MONTHS - Applied Dec 2014 - Granted Sep 2015

Waiting...
--------------
riri95 - Applied Sep 2014
Bec&Gohan - Applied Sep 2014
Kas&Sal - Applied Nov 2014
Apostrohe - Applied Dec 2014

2015 Applications
------------------------
srbbne - Applied Feb 2015
majabelline - Applied Feb 2015
Gina.T - Applied March 2015
rhettmooney - Applied May 2015
iionas - Applied May 2015


----------



## EmmaSteve

i think it is very important to say that police checks and medicals should be given at the start with the visa application to save some time. Thats what we did anyway..


----------



## Kas&Sal

EmmaSteve: My fiance completed his police check on October 9th and then his medicals were done end of October and everything was submitted Nov 3rd with the application. Now we are in the category of his police check expiring in one month. So he will organise a new one as more than likely we will get asked to do a new one.

So I guess it can be hit and miss if your application takes close to the 12 month mark or longer to be processed.

You were lucky in your case. I think some people say it is best to do it 3-4 months after the application and I think that is a good option.


----------



## EmmaSteve

Kas&Sal said:


> EmmaSteve: My fiance completed his police check on October 9th and then his medicals were done end of October and everything was submitted Nov 3rd with the application. Now we are in the category of his police check expiring in one month. So he will organise a new one as more than likely we will get asked to do a new one.
> 
> So I guess it can be hit and miss if your application takes close to the 12 month mark or longer to be processed.
> 
> You were lucky in your case. I think some people say it is best to do it 3-4 months after the application and I think that is a good option.


well I believe if you submit medicals and police check with you application it just makes your case more decision ready. Also if everything is in tacked with your application in my opinion they would grant the visa couple of months before they expire like in our case. My fiances medicals expire start of January I think so they gave us till December 27th to enter Australia. .


----------



## Robinro

Hi all,

Thought I would check in here. My wife and I have been following this thread for a while and it has been a great help for us. We applied for the 309 visa late June 2015. Of course we haven't heard anything back yet. Looks like a long wait ahead of us!


----------



## rhettmooney

4 months after our lodgement and we have received our first email, requesting a free to marry certificate from Romanian Government for my partner. She is going in to get this today then I'm sure we will be in for another few months of no contact.


----------



## Kas&Sal

Welcome to this waiting group Robinro.
I will add you to the list...

2014 Applications
-------------------------
Veverica - 13 MONTHS - Applied Jan 2014 - Granted May 2015
pinco16 - 11 MONTHS - Applied Feb 2014 - Granted Jan 2015
Hoshi - 10 MONTHS - Applied Mar 2014 - Granted Jan 2015
Gazz - 10 MONTHS - Applied Mar 2014 - Granted Feb 2015
KaterinaT - 9 MONTHS - Applied April 2014 - Granted Jan 2015
daisy88 - 13 MONTHS - Applied June 2014 - Granted July 2015
zarko - 11 MONTHS - Applied June 2014 - Granted May 2015
Queen51 - 10 MONTHS - Applied July 2014 - Granted May 2015
SoozRicky - 13 MONTHS - Applied July 2014 - Granted Aug 2015
markfilipe - 11 MONTHS - Applied Aug 2014 - Granted July 2015
EmmaSteve - 8 MONTHS - Applied Dec 2014 - Granted Sep 2015

Waiting...
--------------
riri95 - Applied Sep 2014
Bec&Gohan - Applied Sep 2014
Kas&Sal - Applied Nov 2014
Apostrohe - Applied Dec 2014

2015 Applications
------------------------
srbbne - Applied Feb 2015
majabelline - Applied Feb 2015
Gina.T - Applied March 2015
rhettmooney - Applied May 2015
iionas - Applied May 2015
Robinro - Applied June 2015

---------
No news here...no contact from Belgrade at all since March 2015.
On the 3rd October, we will be sitting on 11 months since lodgement.
Starting to get a bit anxious now which I guess is normal.


----------



## gravcica

Some new information at least 2 visas were approved in Belgrade


----------



## Kas&Sal

Thanks gravcica. Do you mean people not on this forum? Any more information to share?


----------



## gravcica

Yes , and one more , 21.,22 and 23 .09


----------



## AB88

At least 3 visas were approved in the past 5 days in Belgrade, not sure if those people were posting in this thread before but as the previous member said there is another thread about this subject on a Serbian forum, but since I'm a new member on this board I can't post links but you can go on krstarica website then go on their forum then click on the following Svet > Australija i Okeanija > Verenička i Partner viza

this thread is in Serbian/Bosnian/Macedonian
Waiting times for the last 3 approved visas were: 10 months 3 days, 9 months 11 days, 12 months 8 days 

*I was lurking on this thread for a while this is my first post  my husband previously wrote about our 'case' here. 'We have been waiting for about almost 8 months.


----------



## Kas&Sal

Thanks for the info.
Close to 11 months now. I am wondering whether I should email them to query if they require anything further? No real direct contact from them at all


----------



## daisy88

Hi Kas&Sal! Have you checked your immi account recently? Immi changed our status from Application in progress to Application received exactly 11 months since applying, which suggested that they started to consider our file, as they called us for the interview couple of weeks later... I also think from now on is a good time to ask for the update, even though you may get the usual answer of 10-14 waiting period...Hope it helps.


----------



## himmat37

Hello,
Good day to all
I have lodged my paper visa file at AHMEDABAD vfs with pre medical done on 25 august 15 and my course start on 22 Oct 15.
My Visa category is 573 higher education sector
Please advice me what to do


----------



## daisy88

Dear Himmat, 
You are using the wrong thread. We do not know much about the information you are inquiring about. You need to search for the related topic or start a new thread.


----------



## Gina.T

Received a surprise email from our c/o this morning requesting medicals and police checks! We dont want any delays so hubby is flying in and then back out of Belgrade tomorrow to have the medical ASAP! 

I guess some contact from them is better than none..... At least we are moving in the right direction! Maybe there will be some more movement from the Belgrade Embassy


----------



## Kas&Sal

Gina.T it is exciting when they contact you  So it has been around 7 months for you? What initials does your CO have? When we were emailed in March to ask for hardcopies, her first name starts with "M" (no surname given).

I emailed the service centre to say that our police checks are expiring soon and to ask for an update. I only got a standard response that the waiting time is 10-14 months and if anything is required, our CO will contact us. So I have not had any direct contact with that same CO since March.

Anyway, nothing can be done except wait. 11 months and 4 days and counting


----------



## Gina.T

Yes it has been only 7 months so I am very very surprised!!
Finding out that we are up to the medical stage has taken a lot of pressure off of as I assume it means they are satisfied with all the original evidence we provided, after they requested more info in July, so I am thrilled they were satisfied our marriage is legitimate. (its has been frustrating and nerve wracking wondering if they believe you when you have to go out of your way to prove something so natural)

We had originally been contacted by a c/o with the first name "S" but yesterday heard from another person with the name "O" so I am not entirely sure if one or both are looking at our case but regardless its good news. 

It is so hard not being able to contact them and ask for any updates or info but I hope you hear from them soon... fingers crossed that you hear something soon Kas&Sal!!


----------



## Gina.T

Another email from our c/o this morning..... things are happening there in Belgrade!

6 month Visitor Visa approved... Phew!! That is a relief.... 

But they also requested the ORIGINAL of the police cert but I dont know what that means as we have scanned and attached the original and certified translation? Do they want a posted hard copy? 
Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## majabelline

Hi Gina T,

Yes i also had a translated certified copy uploaded to immi shortly after applying and 4mths later they requested that I post the original. Just post it quoting the TRN and attention it to your case officer. All the best..and yes it's great to see that things are happening


----------



## Gina.T

majabelline said:


> Hi Gina T,
> 
> Yes i also had a translated certified copy uploaded to immi shortly after applying and 4mths later they requested that I post the original. Just post it quoting the TRN and attention it to your case officer. All the best..and yes it's great to see that things are happening


Thanks majabelline- that helps a lot!


----------



## Kas&Sal

Lucky you getting the visitor visa approved! 
Same as you both...we were asked to send a hardcopy through even though it had been scanned and uploaded etc.
We also posted it and attached a letter same as majabelline.


----------



## Kas&Sal

My fiance just told me that someone from the other Serbian forum got their PMV granted after 10.5 months. They lodged end of Nov 2014.
So there must be some movement at Belgrade.


----------



## Gina.T

That's exciting! It good to hear things are happening or at least moving in the right direction not just people waiting in limbo..... Fingers crossed for everyone!!! xx


----------



## AB88

Another visa has been approved in Belgrade on Tuesday, this one after just over 12 months, hopefully they'llfinish with the 2014. applications by December and move on to 2015. ones!


----------



## thefreeman

FYI my partner applied for the PMV in late April and we got the police check/medical request in late August. No news since then  Hanging in there!


----------



## majabelline

thefreeman said:


> FYI my partner applied for the PMV in late April and we got the police check/medical request in late August. No news since then  Hanging in there!


hi there, that's starting to sound typical. They request something in the first 4-5 months and then nothing. It's been four months since i sent off the police clearance at their request and heard nothing further. Best of luck for a speedy end to it all


----------



## Apostrohe

Hi, just an update from me as well. My fiancee got a call from her CO and had a very pleasent chat/interview over the phone. Was pretty much told she should expect her visa end of November or December at the latest. They sent us back all the documents we provided as proof with a thank you note . Seems like they are done with all that. All in all, great news. It's been 10 months so far so probably looking around 11 before the final approval.


----------



## Kas&Sal

Apostrohe: that is awesome news. I am happy for you. It must be a relief to at least have some news.


----------



## thefreeman

Hi guys,

Can anyone advise on exactly which "Uverenje" we are supposed to provide for the police check requirement for the partner visa (Serbia and Montenegro)? We have been redirected by the police station to the courts and ministry of justice and have documents from both but are not convinced either are the right document and the website is not particularly specific - https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/montenegro

Any help is much appreciated.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Gina.T

Hey Tom!
I am so glad you asked that, we are in the same position too..... have been running around the last 2 days to find out! 

We supplied one issued from the court, and the c/o said its not suitable, went to the police station as per the link you posted above, got one there, also not suitable. 

Just found out yesterday they changed the law here in Montenegro (only last month) and the "Uverenje o nekaznjavanju" can ONLY be officially issued at the Ministry of Justice department.

So gonna give that a try!


----------



## Kas&Sal

I just asked my fiance who lives in Macedonia and this is what he wrote:

Guys here in Macedonia, until last year police checks were done as same as there from the ministry of internal affairs, intelligence department.

But now the same thing is provided by the county court, in my case Skopje primary court 1, and it is called uverenje. Or in Macedonian porvrda za kaznena evidencija. In English, because I translated it today, is Confirmation for Penalty Record, also provided by the M.I.A. I guess laws are now throughout our region the same because of europian integration.
Also, have it verified in the justice department (APOSTILLE).

Hope this helps.


----------



## thefreeman

Thanks for the info guys.

I spoke with our case officer and I can confirm that for Montenegro you need to get "Uvjerenje iz kaznene evidencije" from the Ministry of Justice.

It took about 3 days and cost 5 euros.

This satisfies the DIBP request for "Uverenje o nekaznjavanju."


----------



## Gina.T

thefreeman said:


> Thanks for the info guys.
> 
> I spoke with our case officer and I can confirm that for Montenegro you need to get "Uvjerenje iz kaznene evidencije" from the Ministry of Justice.
> 
> It took about 3 days and cost 5 euros.
> 
> This satisfies the DIBP request for "Uverenje o nekaznjavanju."


FYI: you can also do it online on their website, you just attach your payment details and copy of ID card/passport!


----------



## Kas&Sal

My fiance just received the phone interview (11 months, 3 weeks after visa lodgement). He put me on speaker so I heard the interview  Was the standard questions: how did we meet, how did we get to know each other, what happened when we met for the first time, what does he do for work, what do I do for work etc. She did ask about dates so it seemed like she was cross checking. The interview lasted around 25 minutes I think.

So she asked for a hardcopy of our new police check to be posted as the previous one has now expired. She did not mention anything about the health check which is due to expire soon. She did say that they are aiming to have it finalised within their maximum 14 month processing time. And if they require any further documents they will let us know.

What a relief! I hope a decision is made soon! We have not seen each other since January this year.


----------



## nemanja

Hey Guys,

New on here thought i would ask a quick question.

My Finacee and I applied for our PMV visa on 18th of June 2015 in Belgrade , We recently heard from our CO on the 12th October 2015 as she needed more paperwork it was sent to her within 4 days. 

My question does anyone know how long the processing times are? The only thing that is bothering me is we sent what she asked for and now again we are waiting in the dark not hearing anything i have emailed the Europe service centre few times all i get back is " the waiting time is between 9 to 12 months please be patient" 

Is it worth calling the embassy in Belgrade and is it possible to speak to an Australian representative? 

I know this is the standard procedure but a more formal answer from them would be much appreciated as these times are not easy to go through. 

Thank you in advance and Good Luck to everyone else waiting for their visa. ( I do apologize as it was not a quick question )


----------



## Kas&Sal

Honestly, in my experience, constant emails or calling will not help. 
Their system seems to be you get contacted after 4-5 months and then nothing. 
We were asked for hardcopies in March which was 4.5 months after we lodged. Then heard nothing until last night when we got the interview. So was 7 months of no contact from the Embassy. 
It's hard and frustrating but hang in there.


----------



## Kas&Sal

Oh and the CO again said up to 14 mths is their processing time.


----------



## nemanja

Than you Kas&Sal.

I know very frustrating time it is even more frustrating as when we lodged our application at the embassy the lady here told us we would be contacted for an interview between 2 to 3 months but oh well it is what it is.

If we have waited this long we can keep going. 

Hope all goes well with your application.


----------



## Kas&Sal

Adding a few of the new ones...

2014 Applications
-------------------------
Veverica - 13 MONTHS - Applied Jan 2014 - Granted May 2015
pinco16 - 11 MONTHS - Applied Feb 2014 - Granted Jan 2015
Hoshi - 10 MONTHS - Applied Mar 2014 - Granted Jan 2015
Gazz - 10 MONTHS - Applied Mar 2014 - Granted Feb 2015
KaterinaT - 9 MONTHS - Applied April 2014 - Granted Jan 2015
daisy88 - 13 MONTHS - Applied June 2014 - Granted July 2015
zarko - 11 MONTHS - Applied June 2014 - Granted May 2015
Queen51 - 10 MONTHS - Applied July 2014 - Granted May 2015
SoozRicky - 13 MONTHS - Applied July 2014 - Granted Aug 2015
markfilipe - 11 MONTHS - Applied Aug 2014 - Granted July 2015
EmmaSteve - 8 MONTHS - Applied Dec 2014 - Granted Sep 2015

Waiting...
--------------
riri95 - Applied Sep 2014
Bec&Gohan - Applied Sep 2014
Kas&Sal - Applied Nov 2014
Apostrohe - Applied Dec 2014

2015 Applications
------------------------
srbbne - Applied Feb 2015
majabelline - Applied Feb 2015
Gina.T - Applied March 2015
thefreeman - Applied April 2015
rhettmooney - Applied May 2015
iionas - Applied May 2015
Robinro - Applied June 2015
nemanja - Applied June 2015


----------



## nemanja

Reading through here most people hand in their medicals before their actual interview and plus i can see some people have not even had an interview and they get their visa granted weird i thought interviews a must. 

We haven't handed our medicals in as we haven't been asked to do so.

I am wondering if we should ask our Case officer BS if she would like me to finalize the medicals or should we wait for the actual interview for her to ask my Fiancee to do the medicals? 

Also when conducting medicals should she complete form 26 and form 160 or do we just get the examiner to send the required documents? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kas&Sal

Personally I would wait until asked. In hindsight we would have done this. We completed ours at the start without being asked and now they are due to expire. It was not brought up in the interview on the phone the other night, so we are not sure if they will extend the time or make my fiance complete a new one.

As we completed ours online, all the forms were submitted online. I can't recall the forms but it is quite straight forward.


----------



## nemanja

It will be easier to wait for the CO to ask to complete the health check instead doing it when not asked to. 

I already got the forms all ready just waiting to go do the health check.


----------



## nemanja

Is it worth getting my Fiancee to come over on a tourist visa why she waits for her PMV because i have heard from some people apparently it makes your PMV lot slower?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Kas&Sal

Some people have been successful with tourist visas and others have not been whilst waiting for a PMV. Our tourist visa was actually rejected so we didn't try again after that. I don't think it impacts on the PMV wait time.
If you were to apply for a tourist visa whilst on a PMV, I would seek a migration agent to word it correctly. We applied for ours without using an agent and I think that may have been our mistake.


----------



## nemanja

It is probably best to call our CO and talk to her about the whole situation as she can offer most valuable information.

Still this forum has helped me through.


----------



## Gina.T

We are still waiting for our PV to be approved, they requested medicals last month but we are planning a holiday to Oz so we also applied for a 6 month Visitor Visa in the meantime. It was granted in less than 2 weeks. 

For the visitor visa from my personal experience we got the visitor visa because we were straight forward and honest in the application. We stated we were waiting for our PV and that it would be an extended holiday and included proof on our return back to Montenegro, so I think if you can prove she will be returning thats the main thing. 

Also I wouldn't bother contacting your c/o they really do not like it at all, especially the Belgrade staff as they are so busy.


----------



## nemanja

Thank you Gina much appreciated


----------



## Nemanja87

Hi guys!

Quick question.

I am a Aus/Serb citizen (28 years) living in Belgrade with my GF (22 years). She is a Serb citizen.

I am with my GF in a realtionship over 1 and half years.
We have 2 joint bank accounts, and plan to be (offically) living at the same adress soon. We are also planning to get married next year Jan-Feb.

My big question is the Sponsorship. I am really worried about the financial aspect.
She is still studying (final year of uni), and i am on a "weak" intership temp. contract (100$ a month). I just started 4 months ago, as i have just finished my master degree.

My big question is what to do? Is it better for me to first go to Aus and find a job, and then for her to apply for the Visa (309), or can we do it from Belgrade and expect the same tretment? Also, will that make a problem because of the "no separation policy"?

I have lots of cousins in Sydney who can vouch for us. Write a statement that they will help us in the beggining... but still it worries me.

Any ideas, experience?

I have called the embassy and they gave me "vague" info....

Thanks! And good luck!!!


----------



## nemanja

Financial aspect can create an issue as to how you two will support each other but as you said you have family in Sydney can you get one of them to be your Guarantor that you will be financially stable as they will be looking after you while you two are living in Australia. They can write a Guarantor letter stating the you two are in a genuine relationship with intent to get married. how they will cover all the expenses and provide all the necessary help needed.

They will also need to provide these papers, 
•	Certified photocopies of the Citizenship Certificates
•	Certified photocopies of Passports
•	Certified photocopies of QLD Drivers Licence
•	3 x most recent payslips
•	Council rates


I am no expert at these things but this is the way i would go about it. 


I had to get my parents to be my guarantors as i don't earn sufficient funds at the moment, and my Fiancee/Wife is in the process of waiting for her PMV.


----------



## nemanja

Also when you do apply you will have to apply under the " In defacto relationship" as you and your GF are not married or engaged at the moment...... also you will need to member all the crucial dates in your relationship as all of these will be asked of you two on the form so remember all the dates it is crucial as you need to prove everything to back your relationship up.


----------



## aussiesteve

Nemanja87 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Quick question.
> 
> I am a Aus/Serb citizen (28 years) living in Belgrade with my GF (22 years). She is a Serb citizen.
> 
> I am with my GF in a realtionship over 1 and half years.
> We have 2 joint bank accounts, and plan to be (offically) living at the same adress soon. We are also planning to get married next year Jan-Feb.
> 
> My big question is the Sponsorship. I am really worried about the financial aspect.
> She is still studying (final year of uni), and i am on a "weak" intership temp. contract (100$ a month). I just started 4 months ago, as i have just finished my master degree.
> 
> My big question is what to do? Is it better for me to first go to Aus and find a job, and then for her to apply for the Visa (309), or can we do it from Belgrade and expect the same tretment? Also, will that make a problem because of the "no separation policy"?
> 
> I have lots of cousins in Sydney who can vouch for us. Write a statement that they will help us in the beggining... but still it worries me.
> 
> Any ideas, experience?
> 
> I have called the embassy and they gave me "vague" info....
> 
> Thanks! And good luck!!!


The requirement to provide proof of financial support was removed from partner visas some time ago.
There have been a number of posters on this site who have successfully sponsored partners while they themselves were receiving centrelink benefits.


----------



## Nemanja87

Thanks for the answers!



nemanja said:


> Financial aspect can create an issue as to how you two will support each other but as you said you have family in Sydney can you get one of them to be your Guarantor that you will be financially stable as they will be looking after you while you two are living in Australia. They can write a Guarantor letter stating the you two are in a genuine relationship with intent to get married. how they will cover all the expenses and provide all the necessary help needed.


Yeah, it wouldn't be a problem at all. Even to get 2 families to do the same. But still, it worries me that my residential adress wont be in Aus...



nemanja said:


> Also when you do apply you will have to apply under the " In defacto relationship" as you and your GF are not married or engaged at the moment......


We intend first to get married, and then apply...



aussiesteve said:


> The requirement to provide proof of financial support was removed from partner visas some time ago.
> There have been a number of posters on this site who have successfully sponsored partners while they themselves were receiving centrelink benefits.


Yes, but those are all people in Aus. Not to mention that the Centrelink payments are larger then the average monthly paycheck in Serbia...


----------



## Kas&Sal

Hi All

Good news finally! What a relief! We got the VISA GRANT this evening! So it was 8:30pm Melbourne time and 10:30am in Macedonia.
We received the grant via email.

So 12 months and 10 days for our PMV to be approved.

3rd November 2014: Lodged online
17th March 2015: Contacted for hardcopies of documents
No contact at all until...
28th October 2015: Phone interview (applicant only in Macedonia)
13th November 2015: PMV granted (so 16 days after phone interview)

Edited to add that his police check did expire so we did a new one and our health check was on the verge of expiring but it was granted and we were not asked to complete a new one.

My fiance will be arriving on 23rd November as we just booked his flight


----------



## Kas&Sal

2014 Applications
-------------------------
Veverica - 13 MONTHS - Applied Jan 2014 - Granted May 2015
pinco16 - 11 MONTHS - Applied Feb 2014 - Granted Jan 2015
Hoshi - 10 MONTHS - Applied Mar 2014 - Granted Jan 2015
Gazz - 10 MONTHS - Applied Mar 2014 - Granted Feb 2015
KaterinaT - 9 MONTHS - Applied April 2014 - Granted Jan 2015
daisy88 - 13 MONTHS - Applied June 2014 - Granted July 2015
zarko - 11 MONTHS - Applied June 2014 - Granted May 2015
Queen51 - 10 MONTHS - Applied July 2014 - Granted May 2015
SoozRicky - 13 MONTHS - Applied July 2014 - Granted Aug 2015
markfilipe - 11 MONTHS - Applied Aug 2014 - Granted July 2015
EmmaSteve - 8 MONTHS - Applied Dec 2014 - Granted Sep 2015
Kas&Sal - 12 MONTHS - Applied Nov 2014 - Granted Nov 2015

Waiting...
--------------
Apostrohe - Applied Dec 2014

2015 Applications
------------------------
srbbne - Applied Feb 2015
majabelline - Applied Feb 2015
Gina.T - Applied March 2015
thefreeman - Applied April 2015
rhettmooney - Applied May 2015
iionas - Applied May 2015
Robinro - Applied June 2015
nemanja - Applied June 2015


----------



## Gina.T

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

What a fantastic early xmas present!!!


----------



## nemanja

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## majabelline

Congratulations Kas&Sal! I truly feel the relief for you guys and am so glad it's over! Reading your story just plain annoyed me each time! Well done for putting up with all that time apart. I know it's not yet the end of this process but all that matters is that you'll be next to each other from here on. Best of luck and wishing you a life of happiness xx

Maja


----------



## Apostrohe

Kas&Sal said:


> Hi All
> 
> Good news finally! What a relief! We got the VISA GRANT this evening! So it was 8:30pm Melbourne time and 10:30am in Macedonia.
> We received the grant via email.
> 
> So 12 months and 10 days for our PMV to be approved.
> 
> 3rd November 2014: Lodged online
> 17th March 2015: Contacted for hardcopies of documents
> No contact at all until...
> 28th October 2015: Phone interview (applicant only in Macedonia)
> 13th November 2015: PMV granted (so 16 days after phone interview)
> 
> Edited to add that his police check did expire so we did a new one and our health check was on the verge of expiring but it was granted and we were not asked to complete a new one.
> 
> My fiance will be arriving on 23rd November as we just booked his flight


Congrats!! Much easier from here onward now that you'll be together in Aus.

Great news! So glad applications are getting approved.

Here's hoping we get the good news in the next 4 weeks


----------



## nemanja

I recently booked my holiday to Belgrade to be with my Wife for a month , a few days after i bought my ticket we let our case officer know that i am coming and attached my airline ticket , now people are telling different things such as you shouldn't have told straight away now your visa will take much longer and things along those lines. 

For us it was a logical thing to do is to let our case officer know about it and it is logical that maybe it will speed things up as it shows that it is a serious relationship. 

Any opinions? Would love to hear them 

Cheers


----------



## Gazz

nemanja said:


> I recently booked my holiday to Belgrade to be with my Wife for a month , a few days after i bought my ticket we let our case officer know that i am coming and attached my airline ticket , now people are telling different things such as you shouldn't have told straight away now your visa will take much longer and things along those lines.
> 
> For us it was a logical thing to do is to let our case officer know about it and it is logical that maybe it will speed things up as it shows that it is a serious relationship.
> 
> Any opinions? Would love to hear them
> 
> Cheers


Not sure how telling case officer that you are going for a month to be with your wife would slow down the visa process. Maybe I dont understand what you have said.

Alternatively there is nothing you can do to 'speed up' the visa process.

All the best.


----------



## nemanja

I am not sure either common sense is that you inform them.

In the email is just stated that i will be arriving in Belgrade on the 31st and leaving on 3rd and explained why i am making the trip an taking time of work so that i could be with my wife for her birthday and orthodox Christmas. Politely thanked our case officer for taking the time to read or email and that was it.

Lets all hope a miracle will happen for all the people that are still waiting.

Thank you for your reply Gazz and all the best with your application


----------



## Kas&Sal

Thanks for all the wishes everyone 
It was well worth the long wait. Hubby is in Oz now and all good 

Best wishes to those still waiting


----------



## angel.ce

hello everyone ,I am new here .I'm an Australian and my husband is Macedonian.We've applied for partner visa 309/100 on 15.09.2015.Nothing yet  Can someone write which questions were asked on the interview .I wish good luck to all.


----------



## buketist

Hi all.
Im a new member here from Istanbul.
We have applied for the visa on 31th of August.and it has been 3 months.still there is no news.
During the application, they asked me to go to health report and i did it at the same day.
So what do you think guys , will it take too long ?
Thanks for caring & sharing ....


----------



## buketist

angel.ce said:


> hello everyone ,I am new here .I'm an Australian and my husband is Macedonian.We've applied for partner visa 309/100 on 15.09.2015.Nothing yet  Can someone write which questions were asked on the interview .I wish good luck to all.


Hi there.i don't know for Macedonians but in Turkey , they asked me whole story during the interview.for example : when where we met , how long we know each other. Do our relatives know each other ? ( mothers , fathers etc.) Which places we went together ? Did we have honeymoon ? Do we have common friends ?...etc..


----------



## Positivity

nemanja said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> New on here thought i would ask a quick question.
> 
> My Finacee and I applied for our PMV visa on 18th of June 2015 in Belgrade , We recently heard from our CO on the 12th October 2015 as she needed more paperwork it was sent to her within 4 days.
> 
> My question does anyone know how long the processing times are? The only thing that is bothering me is we sent what she asked for and now again we are waiting in the dark not hearing anything i have emailed the Europe service centre few times all i get back is " the waiting time is between 9 to 12 months please be patient"
> 
> Is it worth calling the embassy in Belgrade and is it possible to speak to an Australian representative?
> 
> I know this is the standard procedure but a more formal answer from them would be much appreciated as these times are not easy to go through.
> 
> Thank you in advance and Good Luck to everyone else waiting for their visa. ( I do apologize as it was not a quick question )


Hi Nemanja,

I'm in a very similar situation, Applied online on the 14th July 2015 and had the same request from our CO for additional paper work on the 16th November 2015.

By contacting Belgrade, they will just re direct you back to the Europe service centre. I hear your pain and frustration, but unfortunately the very best case scenario is 8 months (If you're lucky) but realistically 10-12 months.

Unfortunately you have to be patient- ( I know... easier said than done!! )

Best of luck!!!


----------



## nemanja

So sorry i just realized that you posted this haven't had much time to go on here to check to busy with work. 

That is what happened to us we sent an email asking some general questions just got re directed to Europe Service Centre. Definitely aware of all of that let's hope all of us get very lucky and get it done in 7 to 8 months.

Tell me about it we are loosing our mind over it but what can you do no point in stressing it will happen eventually.

All the best with your visa application.


----------



## Apostrohe

Hey guys, just an update. We got the visa approved yesterday 2.12.2015. Total waiting time, exactly 11 months 

Wish everyone a speedy approval


----------



## majabelline

Apostrohe said:


> Hey guys, just an update. We got the visa approved yesterday 2.12.2015. Total waiting time, exactly 11 months  Wish everyone a speedy approval


Great news guys! Just when i thought they are on the wind down for the holidays, you've given me some hope for a reunion  Best wishes for your move to Aus


----------



## srbbne

Hi everyone,

We applied on 3rd Feb 2015 and just got our visa approved on 15th December 2015. No phone calls or meetings.

Good luck to everyone else


----------



## nemanja

Congratulations that is exciting news. Wish you all the best 

This gives me more hope as we applied in June 2015


----------



## srbbne

Thanks! 

For reference, applied in Feb, no additional documents requested until we got asked to do the medical in mid June, we did that in a couple of weeks and then heard absolutely nothing until just last night. 

I emailed them to ask if we could do the interview before I returned to Australia in October but all I got back was the generic 10-14mths email. 

As difficult as it is, try to be patient


----------



## majabelline

Our PMV has been granted!
Applied 16 Feb 2015
Granted 15 Dec 2015, 1 day short of 10 mths
Medicals and police clearance done at time of application and we only heard from DIBP once in June, a request for the original police certificate. I did however continue to send in evidence on Immiaccount over the mths, eg bills, updated statement about our relationship.

My fiancé (applicant from Macedonia) wasn't interviewed and the grant email notification came through last night. Happy as ever!!! Yes, now that it's over, it does feel as good as what everyone on this forum has been describing. 

To those still waiting, it is hard but I knew it would be worth it. Particularly as it's not easy to get a tourist visa. My fiancé got two approved and one refused. The separation has been unbearable and I hope it's all over for all of you soon. Xx

Maja


----------



## majabelline

srbbne said:


> Thanks! For reference, applied in Feb, no additional documents requested until we got asked to do the medical in mid June, we did that in a couple of weeks and then heard absolutely nothing until just last night. I emailed them to ask if we could do the interview before I returned to Australia in October but all I got back was the generic 10-14mths email. As difficult as it is, try to be patient


Congratulations! And wishing you a happy life in Aus


----------



## nemanja

Congratulations Majo wish you and your Fiancée all the best in the future.


----------



## majabelline

nemanja said:


> Congratulations Majo wish you and your Fiancée all the best in the future.


Thank you nemanja! Rest assured that you're more than half way into the process so not too much longer I hope


----------



## Gina.T

Congrats guys! More exciting news from Belgrade!! 

Getting nervous and excited now! We should be up soon, fingers crossed, currently on holiday in Oz so I hope they notify us so we can duck across to NZ or somewhere.... Eeek!


----------



## majabelline

Gina.T said:


> Congrats guys! More exciting news from Belgrade!! Getting nervous and excited now! We should be up soon, fingers crossed, currently on holiday in Oz so I hope they notify us so we can duck across to NZ or somewhere.... Eeek!


Thank u..i know it's not the end of the process but I don't care how long the rest takes now that we don't have to be separated.

I'm sure they'll let you know Gina. They called my friend a few months back saying they are ready to decide and she needs to depart. Yep it is exciting!!


----------



## Gina.T

Just received an email from our c/o stating our app is ready to be finalised please leave the country....... woot woot!!!!! 

No interview!!! Visa here we come!!!!


----------



## thefreeman

Gina.T said:


> Just received an email from our c/o stating our app is ready to be finalised please leave the country....... woot woot!!!!!
> 
> No interview!!! Visa here we come!!!!


Congratulations Gina! 

Hopefully we aren't far behind you, then.

Where are you escaping to?


----------



## angel.ce

Gina.T said:


> Just received an email from our c/o stating our app is ready to be finalised please leave the country....... woot woot!!!!!
> 
> No interview!!! Visa here we come!!!!


Congratulations Gina.T


----------



## angel.ce

Hello
I want to ask ,has anyone get the form 80 from the CO ti fill.


----------



## nemanja

Great news Gina hopefully we are not to far behind as we applied in June lets hope its another few months wait. 

Hope everyone gets their visa soon so we don't have to wait no longer.

All the best.


----------



## nemanja

I find it weird that our CO still hasn't contacted us after 8 months for my wife to do her Medicals.

Has anyone else experienced this or has everyone done their medicals after few months of the application.


----------



## tugger

Applied for my wifes partner visa (Macedonia) offshore through a migration agent on 30 June 2015, It's been 7 months, 6 days and still no CO.

Really hoping this is going to happen sometime soon, we've been apart 3 and a half months and it's been a real struggle 

Any suggestions? Perhaps I should contact the london service centre or Belgrade directly somehow?


----------



## ady90

Hi,
Processing times are different per country. But just to give you insight, I'm from the Philippines and 5 months into waiting. I followed up on my 4th month, after noticing that case officers usually contact applicants from my country around the 3rd month. 

The embassy replied saying that my app is still in queue and no one has looked at it yet. It seems to me that they slowed down. I'm not sure if it's because of the volume of applications before the visa fee increase last July.

Anyhow, my fiance plans to follow up again next month if there's no update of CO allocation yet.


----------



## Robinro

tugger said:


> Applied for my wifes partner visa (Macedonia) offshore through a migration agent on 30 June 2015, It's been 7 months, 6 days and still no CO.
> 
> Really hoping this is going to happen sometime soon, we've been apart 3 and a half months and it's been a real struggle
> 
> Any suggestions? Perhaps I should contact the london service centre or Belgrade directly somehow?


Hi there,

My wife and I actually applied on the same day as you 30/06/2015. We received a request for medical and police clearance on the 23rd of October 2015 from our CO.

I'm guessing you haven't received a request for medical or police clearance? If I was you I would follow-up with your migration agent and see if they can find out any information.


----------



## nemanja

I would follow up with your migration agent as he will be your best bet


----------



## meelosh

Wife (now 25 weeks pregnant) and I are on a skilled 189 visa. EOI done on 8th of October 2015. Invite to lodge the application on 6th December , CO contact on 23rd December 2015 requested the medicals and Form 80s (form 80 was uploaded the same day). Medicals done on 13th of January 2016, after 4 days we both got "Health clearance provided – no action required" on our IMMI account. On 20th of January Aus Embassy called my firm to do background checks weather or not I am still employed as I stated in form 80 and work experience.Good thing that something is happening,but still I tend to keep both feet on the ground.Now it's the waiting game. 9 more weeks and my wife can't board any airline so she will have to have the baby here , really anxious to hear from my CO or to see my app to go from "assessment in progress" to Finalized .


----------



## tugger

Robinro said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My wife and I actually applied on the same day as you 30/06/2015. We received a request for medical and police clearance on the 23rd of October 2015 from our CO.
> 
> I'm guessing you haven't received a request for medical or police clearance? If I was you I would follow-up with your migration agent and see if they can find out any information.


From the Belgrade embassy also? We were proactive and already completed the police clearance but my wife wants to wait for a CO to be appointed before doing her medical. But it's just taking too long. 
Spoke to our migration agent and they have sent emails and/or spoken to the embassy but no updates. It's just odd that it's taking 7 months to get a CO to look at her case.


----------



## nemanja

tugger said:


> From the Belgrade embassy also? We were proactive and already completed the police clearance but my wife wants to wait for a CO to be appointed before doing her medical. But it's just taking too long.
> Spoke to our migration agent and they have sent emails and/or spoken to the embassy but no updates. It's just odd that it's taking 7 months to get a CO to look at her case.


I know how you feel we have been waiting for nearly 8 months and the CO has only contacted us once to provide more information and never heard anything else. I wrote them an email asking if my wife can go do her medicals they just said no wait for your CO to ask her to do one.

No news is good news hang in there 
.


----------



## Positivity

nemanja said:


> I find it weird that our CO still hasn't contacted us after 8 months for my wife to do her Medicals.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this or has everyone done their medicals after few months of the application.


Hi Nemanja,

There is a section in the immiaccount "view health assessment" where you can initiate a "hap number" and make an appointment for a medical.

My fiance completed her medical about a month ago and there is now a new message of- " Health clearance provided- No action required"

I hope this helps


----------



## nemanja

Positivity said:


> Hi Nemanja,
> 
> There is a section in the immiaccount "view health assessment" where you can initiate a "hap number" and make an appointment for a medical.
> 
> My fiance completed her medical about a month ago and there is now a new message of- " Health clearance provided- No action required"
> 
> I hope this helps


We did not apply online did not have that option contacted Europe service center to advise them they told us if the CO acquires to complete the medicals he/she will contact her to advise her on how to act.

8 months have passed more than halfway there hope for the best.

Thank you Positivity


----------



## tugger

Spoke to London Service Centre about the case.

Turns out a CO was appointed in October and 'viewed' the case. More information was requested by the CO which my agent has covered. So hopefully good news comes eventually!


----------



## nemanja

This page has been dead for a while so i thought i should ask has anyone heard any news about their application anyone received their visa?


----------



## tugger

nemanja said:


> This page has been dead for a while so i thought i should ask has anyone heard any news about their application anyone received their visa?


We provided more information which was requested on ours. Wife should be doing her medical soon (embassy says its fine for her to go but didn't specifically say she should go).


----------



## nemanja

tugger said:


> We provided more information which was requested on ours. Wife should be doing her medical soon (embassy says its fine for her to go but didn't specifically say she should go).


Glad things are moving along for yous guys, sort of same thing was said to us to wait if medicals needed to be done CO would contact us.

All we can do is sit tight and hope for the best.


----------



## thefreeman

We were contacted a while ago to say the visa was ready to go to the minister's delegate for the final decision but they never received our police checks (which we sent in October). We sent these by registered post, so we assumed they had been delivered. Pro-tip: follow up with the embassy to check that anything you mailed in has been received. I presume this has delayed our outcome by a couple of weeks but we are getting the checks again and hopefully we'll see a visa shortly!


----------



## nemanja

thefreeman said:


> We were contacted a while ago to say the visa was ready to go to the minister's delegate for the final decision but they never received our police checks (which we sent in October). We sent these by registered post, so we assumed they had been delivered. Pro-tip: follow up with the embassy to check that anything you mailed in has been received. I presume this has delayed our outcome by a couple of weeks but we are getting the checks again and hopefully we'll see a visa shortly!


Always got to follow up, everything that we have sent we followed up to make sure they have received it you never know what can go wrong with the post these days.

You are nearly there hang in it is a tough process but hey soon you will be together. Hoping ours comes along soon as we only applied 2 months after you.

All the best to everyone.


----------



## nemanja

Any updates people?


----------



## tugger

Nothing new on my end. Wife did her medical and now just playing the waiting game.......


----------



## nemanja

CO just called my wife and told her she would contact her on Monday as she wants to ask her a few questions.... Not sure what to think but i guess it is normal procedure


----------



## Positivity

nemanja said:


> CO just called my wife and told her she would contact her on Monday as she wants to ask her a few questions.... Not sure what to think but i guess it is normal procedure


A phone interview perhaps? Hopefully a visa grant not too far away


----------



## nemanja

Definitely a phone interview and hopefully it wont be much longer, on the 18th of this month it will be 9 months since we applied.


----------



## Nemanja87

Hey guys, i have a question regarding the payements of the 309 visa applied via the embassy in Belgrade.

We are appling via post/paper forms.

I called the Call Centre and got two completely different asnwers!

One lady told us we should include a 1440 form, 
and the other person that we shouldn't use the 1440 but just answer question 84-85 in the SP 47.

I am really confused.

The credit card holder is in Australia.

Also, on form 1440 it says you have to email it to 
[email protected]

Any personal experience?


----------



## thefreeman

Dropping in to say we were asked to submit a new NOIM as the intended marriage date had passed. Submitted those with the aforementioned police checks and got the go-ahead to leave the country immediately (like, 20 minutes).

My fiancee flew out 3 weeks ago and the visa was granted about 12 hours later. She's now at work and loving life!

All the best to everyone else


----------



## GeekJo

I'm happy to announce my PMV visa was granted on the 21st of March. I actually was not expecting such a quick answer, seeing that we applied in June 2015 and no one has contacted us for an interview yet. 

I was previously granted an one year tourist Visa (August 2015) that allowed me to visit Australia and my fiance. Actually, a week before we got the positive answer for our PMV, I had booked my next 3 months trip over there (April-July), worrying that I might need to get out of the country fast, in case they were about to make a decision in the period I was planning to stay there.

A few more details about the process we have gone through. My fiance and I decided to ask for the help of an immigration lawyer in the first place and he was the one guiding us step by step with all the papers required for our application to be rock solid. We have been in a relationship for three years and we did have a lot of evidence to show that we have a genuine relationship. All papers have been submitted it at once (application, evidences, pictures, medicals, police checks - the latter having to resubmit again in February as it was due to expire).

Good luck to everybody else!


----------



## nemanja

An update Monday the 14th March my wife had an phone interview in which she was told she needed to do her medicals and new police check.....Week after on the 23rd on the that she got sent the information to conduct her medicals and police check. Her medicals she is booked in on the 28th and her police check she already got in on the 23rd and is in the process of getting translated which will be finalized today and will be ready to be sent to Australian embassy on Monday after medicals are completed. It is with such a smile on our faces to say that we are on our final approach within this process now its is just a wait 2 to 3 weeks to get the approval. Words cannot explain how happy we are finally the time has come and funny to say now it is the hardest to wait as we know it is in reach of our hands. This forum helps and maintains people calm during this process cheers guys and girls. 

Congratulations to everyone else on getting their visas me and my wife wish you a wonderful life together and a joyful one with plenty of little ones running around


----------



## Positivity

nemanja said:


> An update Monday the 14th March my wife had an phone interview in which she was told she needed to do her medicals and new police check.....Week after on the 23rd on the that she got sent the information to conduct her medicals and police check. Her medicals she is booked in on the 28th and her police check she already got in on the 23rd and is in the process of getting translated which will be finalized today and will be ready to be sent to Australian embassy on Monday after medicals are completed. It is with such a smile on our faces to say that we are on our final approach within this process now its is just a wait 2 to 3 weeks to get the approval. Words cannot explain how happy we are finally the time has come and funny to say now it is the hardest to wait as we know it is in reach of our hands. This forum helps and maintains people calm during this process cheers guys and girls.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone else on getting their visas me and my wife wish you a wonderful life together and a joyful one with plenty of little ones running around


Hey Nemanja,

That's awesome news!! It looks like 10 months is the average waiting period for the majority of applicants.. Did you have to do a new police check because the original one had exceeded 12 months?

Regards


----------



## nemanja

Positivity said:


> Hey Nemanja,
> 
> That's awesome news!! It looks like 10 months is the average waiting period for the majority of applicants.. Did you have to do a new police check because the original one had exceeded 12 months?
> 
> Regards


Hey Positivity,

Thank you my friend we are stoked and cannot wait for it to be finished, No it did not expire she just wanted a new one to ensure that she has not been charged within the time frame since we applied for the visa.

Any news for you guys?

Regards


----------



## Positivity

nemanja said:


> Hey Positivity,
> 
> Thank you my friend we are stoked and cannot wait for it to be finished, No it did not expire she just wanted a new one to ensure that she has not been charged within the time frame since we applied for the visa.
> 
> Any news for you guys?
> 
> Regards


Its great to hear some positive activity from yourself and others... that can only indicate that we're not too far away from a PMV grant, as we applied about 3 weeks after you.

There's no news as yet - hopefully very soon! 

Keep us informed


----------



## Robinro

WE GOT IT!!!! Less than 9 months since we applied, no interviews.

We're over the moon!!!

Good luck to all of you, hang in there! <3


----------



## nemanja

Positivity said:


> Its great to hear some positive activity from yourself and others... that can only indicate that we're not too far away from a PMV grant, as we applied about 3 weeks after you.
> 
> There's no news as yet - hopefully very soon!
> 
> Keep us informed


It is all coming along just hang in there in the end it all works out for the best.

Will do i shall keep everyone informed.


----------



## nemanja

Robinro said:


> WE GOT IT!!!! Less than 9 months since we applied, no interviews.
> 
> We're over the moon!!!
> 
> Good luck to all of you, hang in there! <3


Hang in there not long now wish you all the best


----------



## tugger

Still no news for us, haven't heard anything from our agent for quite some time, we're approaching the end of our 9th month and applied on 30th June, 2 weeks after nemanja 

Good to hear things are so close for you nemanja! Let us know of the day it happens officially!!!

Also congrats Robinro!


----------



## PinkKangaroo

*Status sponzora u online aplikaciji*

We have logged online application almost a year ago, in Belgrade office. We have attached all documents needed and we have been contacted once by CO about medical and police check, which we have done on time, exactly as it is supposed to be done, which was showed on our online application. Since few days ago, there is a status WITHDRAWN next to the sponsor's name, but the application itself still has > In progress < status. Has anyone experienced this and what does it mean? Is it just a stage in processing with some benign meaning or is it something else? Does anyone know? We are really confused by that, both of us. Can anyone solve this enigma?


----------



## Mish

I would contact the embassy ASAP!! Usually the sponsor has finalised/approved (sorry can't remember which one it is during processing). Withdrawn makes it sound like the sponsorship has been withdrawn.

It is better to contact them to be on the safe side.


----------



## nemanja

tugger said:


> Still no news for us, haven't heard anything from our agent for quite some time, we're approaching the end of our 9th month and applied on 30th June, 2 weeks after nemanja
> 
> Good to hear things are so close for you nemanja! Let us know of the day it happens officially!!!
> 
> Also congrats Robinro!


Tugger hang in there buddy it will come they are processing it all now so you should not we waiting for a while now. It seems like everything gets finalized within the 10 month period so hang in there were all behind you

My wife is at the medical center just waiting to do her medicals and then go get the x-rays finished and send the police check by post.Hopefully after that it is a 2 to 3 week wait.

I will be sure to keep you informed.

All the best Tugger


----------



## PinkKangaroo

Mish said:


> I would contact the embassy ASAP!! Usually the sponsor has finalised/approved (sorry can't remember which one it is during processing). Withdrawn makes it sound like the sponsorship has been withdrawn.
> 
> It is better to contact them to be on the safe side.


Thank you Mish for your reply. We've tried calling the embassy, but we couldn't get through. None of us have withdrawn anything for sure, because we live for the moment that we are finally together. However, we've contacted a friend of ours - an agent in Aus - and he said it is most likely (because application itself is IN PROGRESS, which wouldn't be if anything is wrong-they would have contacted us about it) an option for sponsor to withdraw sponsorship in some crazy case that he wants to. They are supposedly obligated to give that option in some stage of processing.

Does that sound ok?
Or should we wait and see? What do you think?


----------



## Mish

I personally would email them since you can't get in contact with them via phone for piece of mind. I would not take the risk that there is something wrong. Hopefully it is just a system error but best to check to be on the safe side.

I personally do not like to leave anything to chance.


----------



## PinkKangaroo

Mish said:


> I personally would email them since you can't get in contact with them via phone for piece of mind. I would not take the risk that there is something wrong. Hopefully it is just a system error but best to check to be on the safe side.
> 
> I personally do not like to leave anything to chance.


Me neither. Thank you very much for your advice.


----------



## tugger

nemanja said:


> Tugger hang in there buddy it will come they are processing it all now so you should not we waiting for a while now. It seems like everything gets finalized within the 10 month period so hang in there were all behind you
> 
> My wife is at the medical center just waiting to do her medicals and then go get the x-rays finished and send the police check by post.Hopefully after that it is a 2 to 3 week wait.
> 
> I will be sure to keep you informed.
> 
> All the best Tugger


Thanks nemanja, it's getting to that stage for me where I'm really starting to feel lonely and frustrated so hopefully all will be done sooner rather than later!

PinkKangaroo, the centres were all closed for Easter, reopening today, be sure to give them a call this evening and hope its all goes well.


----------



## nemanja

It has to come that time where me and my wife can finally announce that the visa has been granted 45 minutes ago. What a relief I do know should i cry or to laugh do not know what to do as these 10 months have been emotional. We are 4 days short of 10 months.

To talk you through the last couple weeks wife did her medical on the 28th and got her police check done, we sent it all away, on the 30th we got a call from CO saying we submitted wrong document so we got the right one waited 10 days for it and handed it in on the 12th and then 2 days after we get the visa.

I and the wife thank you from the bottom of our hearts for helping us guiding us through this difficult time. This group of people is wonderful and I am happy to help anyone who is in need of help. Finally we can start on our life as a married couple and start building our future. 

You guys are so close please hang in there i am here to help in any way possible. I will remain active on the page to help people who need it


----------



## Positivity

nemanja said:


> It has to come that time where me and my wife can finally announce that the visa has been granted 45 minutes ago. What a relief I do know should i cry or to laugh do not know what to do as these 10 months have been emotional. We are 4 days short of 10 months.
> 
> To talk you through the last couple weeks wife did her medical on the 28th and got her police check done, we sent it all away, on the 30th we got a call from CO saying we submitted wrong document so we got the right one waited 10 days for it and handed it in on the 12th and then 2 days after we get the visa.
> 
> I and the wife thank you from the bottom of our hearts for helping us guiding us through this difficult time. This group of people is wonderful and I am happy to help anyone who is in need of help. Finally we can start on our life as a married couple and start building our future.
> 
> You guys are so close please hang in there i am here to help in any way possible. I will remain active on the page to help people who need it


Hey Nemanja,

Congratulations my friend!! I'm sooo happy for you both... I can only imagine the relief and excitement...

Hoping you both have an amazing life together- All the best 

I wish you both the very best in life


----------



## Robinro

Congrats, Nemanja, and good luck!


----------



## tugger

Nemanja, I'm ecstatic for you my friend! So glad to hear the great news and I wish you and you wife the very best in your lives together.

Also on a sidenote want to thank you for your support of others and especially myself during the long wait for us all. It is greatly appreciated! 

Regards,

tugger



nemanja said:


> It has to come that time where me and my wife can finally announce that the visa has been granted 45 minutes ago. What a relief I do know should i cry or to laugh do not know what to do as these 10 months have been emotional. We are 4 days short of 10 months.
> 
> To talk you through the last couple weeks wife did her medical on the 28th and got her police check done, we sent it all away, on the 30th we got a call from CO saying we submitted wrong document so we got the right one waited 10 days for it and handed it in on the 12th and then 2 days after we get the visa.
> 
> I and the wife thank you from the bottom of our hearts for helping us guiding us through this difficult time. This group of people is wonderful and I am happy to help anyone who is in need of help. Finally we can start on our life as a married couple and start building our future.
> 
> You guys are so close please hang in there i am here to help in any way possible. I will remain active on the page to help people who need it


----------



## nemanja

I really appreciate all of your comments guys means a lot to both of us.

We are beyond excited i have booked the ticket she will be here next Friday  Everything is packed up ready to go passport in her hand waiting to be scanned at the airport  So nice when the visa gets loaded on to the passport electronically makes it so much easier

Appreciate all the kind words i am always here to help anyone out who ever needs it you know how to reach me some of you do have my email address if you need anything reach out to me. 

God bless you all


----------



## tugger

Wife and I had our phone interviews yesterday and hoping to have a response within the next week or 2. Wife had already done her medical about a month ago and won't need to do so again as medicals are valid for quite a while. Fingers crossed!


----------



## nemanja

tugger said:


> Wife and I had our phone interviews yesterday and hoping to have a response within the next week or 2. Wife had already done her medical about a month ago and won't need to do so again as medicals are valid for quite a while. Fingers crossed!


Congratulations guys told you so buddy hang in there it is not far away you will just a receive an email one day saying your visa has been granted


----------



## tugger

Police check from Australia has been requested (coz she's lived in Aus previously for over 12 months) so should be submitting this tomorrow, feels so close now...


----------



## nemanja

Any news yet?


----------



## tugger

Haven't submitted police check yet coz she has to sign the consent form and send it back to me, hoping that will happen today or tomorrow at latest...


----------



## AuDreamer

Helloo guys, I hope everyone will have positive and fast answers from Belgrade Office.


----------



## b89

Any good news on a partner marriage visa approved recently from Belgrade office?


----------



## AG88

*Hello*

Hi All

I just found out about this forum today. Didn't realise it existed. My husband and I applied 10 months ago for a 309/100 visa and still waiting for a decision to be made. How are everyone else's experiences with the Belgrade embassy going?


----------



## Gina.T

Our 309 was granted in 10 months from the Belgrade Embassy!

We didnt hear from the embassy for the first 5 months, then they requested a few additional bits of info, then nothing again for a few months until an email for the medical check was arranged, then nothing at all until an email arrived when we were on holiday in Oz asking my husband to leave the country 

So it does take a while, I know this embassy is super busy and they dont really like it if you contact them too.... Hang in there!


----------



## tugger

11 months now, still waiting.

Was told almost a month ago (after providing police check & medical already completed prior to that), that they were looking to make a quick decision, almost a month later...... nothing. Very frustrating to say the least!


----------



## tugger

Wife got her visa on Monday!!! 11 and a half months later..... Flying overseas next month and coming back together, needless to say very happy finally! *sighs of relief*


----------



## Chrissy2530!

Hi guys, still waiting since August 2015...


----------



## AG88

Thanks to everyone who shared their experiences and congratulations to everyone whose visa was granted in the last couple of weeks. All that waiting had finally paid off.   

We are still waiting for ours, however I hope it will be soon.


----------



## Klimi

Has anyone had any further luck ?? Wife and I have loged online 14th October 2015 had Medicals and police checks in November 2015 , received an email today needing extra documents it's nearly been Huns over 10 months


----------



## Tuckerbag

Hi to everyone on this thread..

Just read the majority of threads here yesterday and have to say its good to see so much positivity from everyone helping each other out with information and tips.. 

congrats to everyone that has already been granted there visas !

Looks like quite a long wait through the Belgrade office...

My fiancee and my wait has only just begun, fingers crossed its granted fast and easy without any major delays.

Iam Australian and my fiancee is Bulgarian
lodged PMV subclass 300 on 6 December 2016

I am biting my fingernails a little bit with the new changes made to the application regarding the screening of the sponsor now also because i have a minor criminal record from almost 6 years ago.. I hope it doesn't hinder the application at all... As far as i can read it seems as though this new addition to the application is to weed out any sponsors who have committed quite major crimes regarding family violence and any thing of that nature.. hope I'm right and our application will be all good.. any one have any thought or insights into the new changes......???

Thanks in advance and best of luck to everybody


----------



## Petrut

Hi guys , 
New applicant here , future wife is romanian , so am I , applied in October 2016 , haven't heard anything yet , its been a difficult waiting period , especially over the Christmas holidays , i was wondering , if i apply for a tourist visa for her , would that damage my case ?
Its quite hard to live apart like this so i was wondering if i can bring her here , and be together while we wait. I cannot go to Romania , i have kids that i have under my care plus a job that pays the bills.
has anybody been in this position ?


----------



## partnervisaapp

Petrut said:


> Hi guys ,
> New applicant here , future wife is romanian , so am I , applied in October 2016 , haven't heard anything yet , its been a difficult waiting period , especially over the Christmas holidays , i was wondering , if i apply for a tourist visa for her , would that damage my case ?
> Its quite hard to live apart like this so i was wondering if i can bring her here , and be together while we wait. I cannot go to Romania , i have kids that i have under my care plus a job that pays the bills.
> has anybody been in this position ?


Yes, you can, she can go there either on a e-visitor 3 months or (which is a better option) on a 6 months visitor visa subclass 600 , although you have to notify the Immi that she is planning to come and visit you.

Good luck!


----------



## partnervisaapp

Hi everyone just to share some info about our process of the PMV visa, so we applied online on the 5th of Dec 2016 and in Jan.2017 we were requested my fiance's (sponsor)Police check we uploaded it not long after, I uploaded mine both from Oz and Bulgaria in January 2017 as well and nothing till last week 12Apr 2017 when I was requested to do the medicals, I did them after two days after the request (but it was Easter) so on the 20.04.2017 we saw that my fiance's status changed from "in progress" to "approved".I guess this is really good news it means we are moving forward and we are extremely excited.Does anyone know how long after the sponsor gets approved the final decision comes out? would be nice if we have any idea about how long is left !
Wish you all the very best and good luck as well!Hope everyone has had some progress in theirs as well!


----------



## Tuckerbag

*PMV Granted !!!!*

on 31st july we received our GRANTED VISA !!!!!

We are soooooo happy and the feeling is very surreal.!

Dates are as follows:

Prospective marriage visa lodged after 4 months of preparation time on 5/12/2016
Lodged with visa applicants police checks
request from immi for sponsors police checks : 6/1/2017
request for visa applicants health examinations : 12/4/2017
visa granted: 31/7/2017 through Belgrade office

Application included: 
- 40sp and 47sp
- 5 x 888 forms from parents and friends
- Personal statements mentioning everything from when, how and where we met to the progression of our relationship. ( we have been together since June 2015 ) statements were approx 8 pages long for each
- Form 80
- screenshots from Facebook public posts with us and mutual friends
- Photos together and with members of both families and friends ( approx. 20 altogether)
- we spent lots of time apart in the first year of our relationship because of my employment so we downloaded 30,000 Facebook messages sent to each other and spent a lot of time sifting through the messages to gather relevant messages containing love messages, moral support, financial support and future plans
- love letters sent to each other
- joint bank accounts with significant funds for our future together
- screenshots of bank accounts showing gifts, flowers purchased, hotel bookings together etc...
- flight tickets purchased for travel together
- tickets to events/invitations to weddings
- relationship registered in NSW BDM
- NOIM
- we both put each other as beneficiaries on our super accounts
- phone records of calls and SMS for the whole duration of being together

I (sponsor) have a minor criminal record and my partner had overstayed a tourist visa in Brazil as well as being rejected for a tourist visa into Australia a few months before we lodged our application, So this goes to show that don't let anything hinder your thoughts on if it is possible to get the visa ! - Let LOVE be the winner !!

Always be honest with everything or it will come back to bite you on the arse
We put ALOT of time and effort into our application and now it has paid off. I suggest to anyone else to do the same. We made it as perfect as possible !
We also had a 1hr Skype session with Mark Northam and a massive thank you has to sent to him for his wise words and direction that he gave us. It was a big help that we received from him. I strongly suggest anyone who has any questions or doubts to consult with him !

Good luck to everyone here ! Be strong while waiting, it sure is tough waiting with no idea of how long it could take, but hang in there !

Now to go plan a wedding !!!!!


----------



## Gina.T

*Stage 2?*

Anyone recently been granted their stage 2 partner visa?

By the looks of this these are taking 2months these days


----------



## maersk_guy

*help needed*



Stoat said:


> Hi, I just wanted to send a little message of support, my wife had BS in Belgrade, we both found her very supportive in every way, she was honest and realistic which we appreciated.
> Briefly, we married in Romania September 2013. Documents submitted September 2013 after marriage, visa granted April 2014, she arrived in Australia August 20 2014. Could have arrived as soon as she received her visa but for personal reason could not. Please make sure you have ALL required documentation submitted as I know this will speed up the process. I wish you well. I know the waiting is terrible and frustrating and you start thinking that you are the only one who has to wait but there are many countries who have to go through Belgrade for visas of many types to come to Australia and other countries.
> Be patient and I believe you will be as happy as we are
> God Bless
> Stoat.


Hey Mate , 
I would appreciate if you could help me regarding the documents you submitted for your wives spouse visa , I am in similar situation and getting engaged to my Romanian partner later this year and since we haven't lived together PMV seemed like a better route , after reading your post it looks like we could go for a spouse visa if we were together for longer , we have been together for 8 months I have visited her in Spain and we went on a vacation together , as she works and lives in Spain but unfortunately her tourist visa was denied this month as the case Officer didn't consider she had enough ties for her to go back home.
How did you present your tourist visa application for your wife initially ?
would be great if you could PM me .Cheers...


----------

